# BOSTON | Public Transport



## sky10 (Aug 8, 2005)

*boston subway*

How is the boston subway system differs from the new york subway in terms of fare control,signalling,train cars ans etc?


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Boston fare is cheaper than NYC and the trains aren't the same for every line. Also in New York, every train can go onto each track while Boston, the trains are all different meaning they a blue line train cannot go onto an orangle station whereas NYC's Q and W could. Boston's T fare is $1.25 for train and $.90 for bus (Some cost more because it travels farther).

Red Line


















Green Line


















Orange Line









Blue Line


----------



## Menino de Sampa (Sep 21, 2003)

Isnt Boston an extremely rich city? The trains look rather old!


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Just a few clarifications on what DarkFenx wrote

He is right in saying that each line has rolling stock specific to it in Boston, the most important difference being between the red-orange-blue heavy rail subway lines and teh green light rail line. In regards to the red and orange line vs. the blue line, the main difference is that the blue line collects power in different forms. While underground, it collects it through an electrified 3rd rail, typical of most American subways. However, at the "Airport" stop on the blue line, you can see the trains lift up collectors that gain power through overhead, catenary wires, the typical form of power collection in subways like Madrid.

However, not all the subways in NYC can be used interchangeably. There is a strict division in the subway of new york. The numbered trains (1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9) run with narrow rolling stock, as the tunnels for these trains were the first built in the entire system. The lettered trains (all the other trains on the NYC subway) were built more recently, and thus employ wider stock. But, since the track is all the same width, a numbered train could go into a lettered stations, but there would be a large gap between the platform and the car. A lettered train would not be able to even fit into a numbered train station. However, all numbered trains are interchageable with each other, and all lettered trains are interchangeable. Makes sense?

In addition, Boston's subway may be cheaper, but in NY, you get much more fore paying an extra $0.75. For example:

1) FREE bus to bus, bus to train, and train to bus transfer. So, in Boston, on most bus routes, you would have to pay $1.25 for the subway, then $0.90 for the bus, adding up to $2.15

2) In NY, there are a shit load of multi-trip passes that actually make the cost of an average trip less than the nominal $2.00 fare. Recently, I purchased a metro card for $20. Because I purchased this amount, the MTA gave me an addition $4.00 when I purchased. So, as opposed to taking only 10 trips with a $20 metro card, I can take 12 trips, which works out to $1.75 a trip. 

3) There are also unlimited fare metro cards that are good for various lengths of time, whereas in Boston, you only have a monthly pass that is only good for the calendar month. :crazy: In NYC, you can get a 30 day pass that starts at any point of the month

4) a) In NYC, subway access reaches the poor parts of the city as well. In Boston, subway access is NOTORIOUSLY shitty for the poorer neighborhoods like Roxbury and Dorchester. Boston's subway primarily serves wealthier Cambridge, stopping at Harvard and MIT, the richer suburbs of Boston by way of the green line, and larger white suburban communities by way of the blue line. Only the orange line cuts into the poorer parts of the city.

b) The reason I am harping on this is because it is these people that, if they lived in NY, would benefit the most from the free transfer. The vast majority of Roxbury residents have to take a bus to reach a train. So, for wealthy Boston, $1.25 is all they need to pay, but for poorer Boston, they have to pay $2.15. Not too fair, ey?

@ Menino. All in all, Boston has a FANTASTIC public transportation system, and larger cities in this country have shit when compared to Boston. However, still, in this country, we are reluctant to adequately invest in public transport. This applies in Boston with the MBTA transportation authority, and with NYC with its MTA. Sort of similar to Brazil in that respect, but more so because in Boston, rich and poor take public transport, which, if I understand correctly is not the case in Brazil, where you take public transport because you cannot afford a car.


----------



## Jayayess1190 (Feb 6, 2005)

there is no orange line picture, now there is.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## sequoias (Dec 21, 2004)

not too impressed with the Boston LRT/subway trains. They look like an eyesore, BUT they are probably functional enough to get you around.


----------



## Randwicked (Jan 29, 2004)

^ Unlike Seattle's trains...


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

sequoias said:


> not too impressed with the Boston LRT/subway trains. They look like an eyesore, BUT they are probably functional enough to get you around.


I used to be a daily commuter on the Boston "T". The Red, Blue, and Orange Line subway trains and stations are not pretty but they are functional. The Green Line light rail system is better than buses but is not up to the standards of a modern rail system. There is no level floor loading of the light rail trains even in the subway portions. The MBTA has purchased a fleet of trouble-prone low-floor cars but there still is no provision for level floor loading. The light rail system has substantial stretches of on-street running, mostly in street medians. To the best of my knowledge, the system lacks traffic signal pre-emption. Having to mix with motor vehicle traffic tends to make service erratic.


----------



## CHANEL (Aug 22, 2005)

WHEN WAS THIS BUILT.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Actually, contrary to popular belief, Boston's Green Line is the first subway every built in this country, so it is over a century old. However, there have obviously been many additions since then.


----------



## Haber (Aug 25, 2004)

Looks like it hasn't been updated in a long time


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

DonQui said:


> 1) FREE bus to bus, bus to train, and train to bus transfer. So, in Boston, on most bus routes, you would have to pay $1.25 for the subway, then $0.90 for the bus, adding up to $2.15


Some correction. There are free bus to bus transfer in Boston. Also at some location especially with the Green Line station getting rebuilt and extended, there is train to bus transfer.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Haber said:


> Looks like it hasn't been updated in a long time


The Green Line is recently getting a newer version as seen in the first pic of the Green Line. Surprisingly, the newer version of the Red Line is actually around 10 years old. Back then, the train was consider very futuristic with automated stop announcement. Right now it is still very clean and very quiet during travel. The Blue line and the Orange Line has plans and rendering of its new train but has not been put into motion due to the renovations of multiple train station, the posibility of changing the Silver Line into light rail with a new tunnel, and the possibility of changing a route of the commuter rail into heavy rail and extending the green line to a few more stops. This puts heavy pressure on the budget my guess and so that these new trains will not be arriving anytime soon.


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

My understanding is that they are not getting any more new trains for the Green Line. They had so many problems with them that there was some kind of dispute (and maybe lawsuit?) and the contract got canceled. I don't know if they are going to order new trains or not - from my understanding the Boeing LRVs are pretty problematic and they want to get r
id of them.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Great subway system. I didn't like the Green line though, because there were so many stops in a small distance, and it didn't go so fast.


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

The following pictures of Boston light rail vehicles are from the www.nycsubway.org and www.lightrail.com websites:

PCC (Delivered 1945-?) - Still in use on Mattapan High Speed Line, which is considered a branch of the Red Line.









Boeing-Vertol (Delivered 1976-1978)
















Kinkisharyo (Delivered 1986-1988)
















Breda (Delivered 1997-?) - Order truncated due to technical problems.


----------



## MelbourneCity (Sep 12, 2002)

Those trains look quite old and ugly.
The trams/light rail vehichles also look rather poor.


----------



## Frungy (Dec 16, 2004)

The Breda low-floor ones (the newest ones) kept derailing above ground... I dunno if they ever got fixed, or if they're allowed on all lines now. I think they used to only operate on the B Commonwealth Ave line.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

MelbourneCity said:


> Those trains look quite old and ugly.
> The trams/light rail vehichles also look rather poor.


well, the way I see it, it is better to have a subway than none (such as in Melbourne). 

I agree though, more money could be spent making the system more aesthetically pleasing. But, it runs well most of the time, great frequencies, and insured that during university, I did not have to own a car, which, for an American city, is quite a rarity. Only Boston, NY, DC, and Chicago offer such a system.


----------



## nikko (Jul 23, 2004)

Thos PCC's look awesome 

Nice to hear they're still in operation. I agree that as long as the system is functional, that is ultimately the main goal. Boston was built around the same time as NYC wasn't it?


----------



## MSPtoMKE (Sep 12, 2002)

^Boston actually had the first subway line in North America. But it was only a short section of the current green line for streetcars, opening in 1898. New York opened its first subway line in 1904. So yes, much the 2 systems were built at roughly the same time, although i am unclear exactly when Boston's rapid transit lines first opened.


----------



## Haber (Aug 25, 2004)

DarkFenX said:


> The Green Line is recently getting a newer version as seen in the first pic of the Green Line. Surprisingly, the newer version of the Red Line is actually around 10 years old. Back then, the train was consider very futuristic with automated stop announcement. Right now it is still very clean and very quiet during travel. The Blue line and the Orange Line has plans and rendering of its new train but has not been put into motion due to the renovations of multiple train station, the posibility of changing the Silver Line into light rail with a new tunnel, and the possibility of changing a route of the commuter rail into heavy rail and extending the green line to a few more stops. This puts heavy pressure on the budget my guess and so that these new trains will not be arriving anytime soon.


Probably much less financial pressure than the big dig did. They should expand it.

Winnipeg Rapid Transit .


----------



## SpastiK (Sep 12, 2002)

Thanks for this pics!!

The Boston´s subway map is one of my favourites, but trains.... nor really.

Is the silver line a new one? Have you got pics of this line?


----------



## MSPtoMKE (Sep 12, 2002)

The Silver Line is Bus Rapid Transit. The "western" of the two segments is just a bus lane down a major street, and isnt really rapid transit in most aspects. The other segement opened much more recently, and includes a substantial bus tunnel, and then a branch through a newish highway tunnel to Logan Airport, as well as surface branches to serve South Boston. The plan for Phase III is to link the two segments with a tunnel.


----------



## glickel (Sep 23, 2004)

The Green Line low floor cars where found to derail at speeds above 25 mph or so. So now they only serve on the B-Line, because it is a highly traveled, slow line with very frequent stops. Anyone who has lived on this line can tell you how much of a pain in the behind it can be. Thankfully that hasn't been me yet. The C and D lines do have sections of track where they can go above 25 mph, so the new cars aren't used on these sections. 

For all the train buffs, a ride on the D line is well worth some time if you are in Boston. It is an old heavy rail suburban line with a few great old station buildings, especially the Newton Center stop. Now it is just another branch of the green line, but it is the only one which is grade seperated.

As for the earlier comment on Transit Justice in Boston, it is completely true. But they are about to make a big change in the near future. There is a heavy rail commuter line that runs right through the middle of Roxbury and Dorchester sections of Boston. A Few months ago money was finally released to upgrade this line to add four of five more stops (there was currently only two in area) and significantly increase the frequence. It will be call the "Indigo Line" and should open in a few years. It will most likely end above ground with the other commuter rail lines at South Station.

http://www.mbta.com/projects_underway/fairmount_line_improvements.asp 

(side note: this would be a great place to add a diesel light rail, but the MBTA is already overburdened and underfunded, so one step at a time.)

On a T map below, it is currently called the Fairmount Commuter Rail Line (they are purple) and you will notice that is runs in between the orange and the red line. This is a very densly populated area.










Next: The Silver Line...


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

I wonder how the Indigo Line trains would look like. Any ideas glickel?


----------



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

Right now, my impression is that they are simply going to use short commuter trains. I know a few years ago they had actually looked at some DMU's. Personally I would love to see them use something like the Desiro on that line.

Or were you meaning as in train graphics?


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

The following are some visualizations for the Indigo Line:

Fairmont - Blue Hill Avenue









Fairmont - Morton Station









Fairmont - Talbot Avenue









Additional images can be viewed at:
http://www.mbta.com/projects_underway/fairmount_line_improvements.asp


----------



## Frungy (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow, look at all the wonderful Transit Oriented Development.

Not.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Frungy said:


> Wow, look at all the wonderful Transit Oriented Development.
> 
> Not.


:?


----------



## Rational Plan (Mar 15, 2004)

I think he means the pratice of redeveloping land near new transit stops. Thus turnig low density to high rise housing, offices and retail. With a lot potential residents plus jobs next to public transport these people are less likely to use private transport and therefore will boost usage of the transit service.


----------



## MSPtoMKE (Sep 12, 2002)

^Yes, that strategy makes perfect sense, but these plans that are shown are renderings for the transit itself, not for tha land use planning around them. The statement is just kind of out of left field.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Frungy said:


> Wow, look at all the wonderful Transit Oriented Development.
> 
> Not.


You want transit oriented development? Fine. Here is the possible additional stop to orange line at Assembly Square.










Happy now?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Elbow room grows along T's Green Line as ridership drops *
By Lucas Wall, The Boston Globe 
2 September 2005

Sep. 2--As thousands of college students move in this week, the MBTA is about to get its yearly back-to-school surge in ridership. But if recent trends continue, passengers on the Green Line will find it easier to grab a seat than in years past. 

T ridership systemwide in the first half of this year hit its lowest level this decade. The drop is most pronounced on the Green Line, which serves Boston College, Boston University, Northeastern University, and other colleges. From January through May of this year, the trolley line's four branches recorded an average of 180,420 boardings per weekday. That's down 24 percent since the peak of 235,980 daily boardings for the same period in 2001, according to data from the Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority. 

The MBTA says the massive drop can be partly explained by the cancellation of last winter's National Hockey League season and suspended service north of North Station. Green Line trains typically ferry thousands of Boston Bruins fans to games at the TD Banknorth Garden dozens of times each winter, and the northern section of the line has been closed since June 2004 for renovation of the tracks over the Charles River. 

Other factors also have cut ridership on all subway lines, including the economic slowdown after the Sept. 11, 2001, attacks. 

Some Green Line riders, however, say they believe poor service has also pushed passengers away. During a recent trip on the D branch from the Park Street to Riverside stations and back, riders contended there were not enough cars to handle rush-hour crowds, trains were not arriving frequently enough, change machines were out of order, air conditioners were broken, there were long waits to board, and the occasional weekend track maintenance forces riders onto buses. 

"I don't know what people are doing in terms of getting other transportation, but if there's ways to get around it, I would do it, too," said Kim Linkletter of Brighton, who lives between the B and D branches near Boston College. "The B line has too many stops, and the D trains aren't reliable at all." 

T ridership typically goes down during the summer as students leave and workers go on vacation, then rebounds in September. Last year, 25,700 more people each day rode the Green Line in September than in August. 

A similar spike is expected this month, said MBTA spokesman Joe Pesaturo. He said the T is working to improve service along the Green Line in hopes of drawing more people this fall. 

Starting Tuesday, the T is adding three B branch stops to its "Show-n-Go" program. From 6:45 to 9:15 a.m., riders with prepurchased passes can board the trolleys through any door and flash their pass; normally, everyone must board through the front door, and passholders have to wait in line behind riders paying cash. The Allston Street, Long Avenue, and Warren Street stations will join 17 other stops where the expedited-boarding program has been in effect since last year. 

By early November, when the construction is finished north of North Station, Green Line service should be restored to the Science Park and Lechmere stations. Projects are underway or about to start to upgrade several stations, including Arlington, Copley, Government Center, and Kenmore, Pesaturo said. 

"We really believe there is a bright future ahead for the Green Line with all these improvements," he said, "and we hope that people will come back to it."


----------



## Frungy (Dec 16, 2004)

That does look nice at Assembly Square. If they really do build that mixed development, it'd be a great step in improving conditions in East Somerville. It's just a huge parking lot with Home Depot, K Mart, and other big box retailers now.


----------



## MelbourneCity (Sep 12, 2002)

Does Connex operate the rail services in Boston??

I too agree its better to have a service rather than none.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

MelbourneCity said:


> Does Connex operate the rail services in Boston??
> 
> I too agree its better to have a service rather than none.


To my knowledge, unlike Britain and Australia, there are no privately operated passenger services at all in the US. They are either provided by local state agencies such as the MBTA of Massachusetts, or by the national rail operator, Amtrak. Freight is operated by private companies.

Even though it is better to have a service then none, I think that the system should improve. The frequency of trains on the green line is especially questionable, and the more enticing the metro, the more likely people are going to leave their car at home.


----------



## MelbourneCity (Sep 12, 2002)

Oh ok, I just thought I'd read somewhere that Boston's commuter trains are run by Connex.


----------



## glickel (Sep 23, 2004)

^Yeah, the communter rail service in Boston is contracted out to a third party. That is some good trivia knowledge. Amtrak used to run it, but I think it got sold to a someone else. It could very well be Connex. 

Now to the every craziness of Boston/Massachusetts politics. The Silver line/BRT is a hard one to figure out. If you look at the map above the two seperate sections are supposed to be connected through a tunnel in downtown boston. The tunnel will probably cost about $1 Billon to construct (not an exact figure, but I rounded up, because construction is always much more in beantown). And we are talking about a mile of tunnel here.

So a few weeks ago the tunnel project was put on standby because they cannot find a suitable location for tunnel entrance on the Washington Street side of the Silver Line. One possible location is in front of a hospital, which claims that the vibrations from construction of the tunnel will disrupt delicate sugeries. Another entrance on Culombus Ave is getting oppostion from the well to do neighbors who don't want the inceased traffic.

In addition, residents on the Washington Street side have been calling for a light rail line, instread of the bus. It could use an old entrance to the green line which was been closed for a number of years ago but is still there. It would come into the boyleston station on the green line. If you have ever riden the green line, you will notice that Boyleston has two extra tracks at the station. They lead to the a spur which used to run down washington street before the orange line elevated tracks were built in the 1920's. So to summarize there is already infrastructer in place. 

So why didn't the MBTA invest in a light rail line to an area that was promised quality service. It is all about the airport and development dollars. The other end of the silver line which goes to the airport via a new harbor tunnel and through old industrial area that is to be come redeveloped (hopely to something similar to what has been dones to the docklands area in london). So this somewhat makes sense to have a BRT system then rail. 
1) very expensive to build another harbor tunnel and train system at the airport
2) But there needs to be service to South Boston area as well, so than can go through the city streets

But in order to get the dollars to extend the BRT underground into downtown boston, they sold the federal goverment on the dual idea of providing easier airport access, but also giving an underground ride for the washington street line. This is an underserved community in many aspects, so they used the ideas of transit justice to sell the federal government on expansive BRT line, but ignoring much better access, an potential less costly measures. 

As you can see a complex conveluted story that is far from over. The governement has been suspicious of the project as well and has recently downgraded the importance of the project. Reducing the likelyhood of it being funded, and giving the MBTA another reason to but this project on hold.

I hope that is somewhat clear.


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

^^ For information on planning for the Green Line extension to Somerville, visit the following links:

http://www.somervillestep.org/

http://www.greenlineextension.org/

http://www.eot.state.ma.us/default.asp?pgid=content/grLineExt&sid=about


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ar...tretching_blue_line_to_lynn_gets_state_boost/

Plan for stretching Blue Line to Lynn gets state boost

By John Laidler 
Globe Correspondent / December 13, 2007 

The decades-old vision of extending the MBTA Blue Line to Lynn got a fresh boost when the Patrick administration recently proposed state planning money for the project.

The Blue Line extension is among three rail and mass transit projects authorized to receive a combined $100 million in planning funds in Governor Deval Patrick's $2.9 billion transportation bond bill filed Nov. 29.

Bringing the Blue Line north to Lynn from its current terminus at Wonderland Station in Revere has been a dream of Lynn political and business leaders for many years, and one they have actively pushed since 1993. The city sees rapid transit service as a key to its economic revival.

Mayor Edward J. "Chip" Clancy Jr. of Lynn called the funding authorization for the project in the governor's bill "great news," noting it would help match the federal funding that has already been provided for the project's planning costs.

"It would be a great boon for the whole North Shore," said Clancy, who fought for the Blue Line extension during his years as a state senator. "This is our way to connect with the outside world."

The funding proposal comes as state officials work to complete a draft environmental impact report on five alternatives to address public transit in the Lynn area, including two that call for extending the Blue Line.

That draft is targeted for completion next spring, according to Erik Abell, a spokesman for the Executive Office of Transportation and Public Works.

State Senator Thomas M. McGee, a Lynn Democrat, called the inclusion of the project in the transportation bond bill "a big step forward" and a positive sign.

"Things are happening. I'm still very optimistic," he said. "We need locally and regionally to continue to make this our priority as we try and build a good transportation network for the 21st century. There's good recognition of that in our area of the North Shore and . . . I think people are recognizing that beyond the region."

In an e-mail, Abell said that once the draft environmental statement is issued, there will be further review of the various alternatives. While there is not a specific authorization amount for the Blue Line plan in the bond bill, he said, "We felt it was important to include the project within the overall authorization to continue the planning that is already underway for the extension."

To date, US Representative John F. Tierney, a Salem Democrat, has secured $5.25 million in federal money for the project, with another $2 million included in a new pending federal transportation bill. In a telephone interview Tuesday, Tierney said the proposed state funding would be helpful in securing future federal support for the project.

"It's a match project," he said of a project that requires state funds to access federal dollars. "In order for the federal people to look seriously at this thing, they want to know the state is looking seriously at it, which means they've targeted money toward their match. That's why it's important."

more stories like this"We've been talking to Governor Patrick since before he was governor" about the Blue Line project, Tierney added. "I think this shows he's coming through on the commitment he made to the community."

State lawmakers previously secured an authorization of $246.5 million in a 2004 state transportation bond bill to construct the Blue Line extension, with the condition that the state would receive a 50 percent match for whatever it spent. The state could only tap into that authorization, however, if the project moves into construction.

The options under review in the environmental impact report include extending the Blue Line to Lynn through the Point of Pines section of Revere, and extending it to Lynn along the existing commuter rail line.

A third alternative is to build a new commuter rail station near Wonderland and provide a way to transfer passengers between that stop and Wonderland station. The other two options are to expand service on the commuter rail and bus lines, and to do nothing.

Project boosters in Lynn say they will back whichever of the two Blue Line extension options proves most feasible.

"We think it's up to the transportation experts to determine which one makes the most sense," said Ted Grant, executive director of the Lynn Business Partnership, which has been a key supporter of the project.

But Mayor Thomas G. Ambrosino of Revere said his city "objects strenuously to going through Point of Pines and will do everything we can to oppose that alternative."

He said Revere would support extending the Blue Line along the existing commuter rail tracks as long as the city received a commuter rail stop at Wonderland.

Dennis DiZoglio, executive director of the Merrimack Valley Planning Commission, worked on the Blue Line project during his previous job as deputy general manager of planning and development at the MBTA.

"I think it's good news that the administration wants to use funds to advance the project further," he said, adding that the big test is whether they can come up with a project that is sufficiently cost-effective to be competitive in the bid for federal funds.

"It's been frustrating to wait so long," Clancy said of the years that have passed in pursuit of the Blue Line project. "I understand as well as anyone," he said, acknowledging that as a state senator, "it was something I did not accomplish."

"It's a hard sell for some reason in Boston," he said, adding, "Having said that, it would be gold for us."

Grant remains optimistic.

"Every step that has been taken the last several years has brought the project closer to fruition," he said. "This is a massive project and it's not going to happen overnight. The North Shore has made a sound argument and Governor Patrick clearly has listened . . . . The fact that the governor included the planning funding is extremely significant."


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

makes me think of this movie


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't get what's so hard about changing the overhead portion of the Blue Line to third rail.


----------



## Encinal (Oct 9, 2002)

Does anyone know why the green line (at least in the subway) was never converted to high platforms, like San Francisco did, when they switched to the Boeing trains? That is the most unpleasant subway line I've ridden, especially when trying to climb the stairs and push into the crowd at the same time.

The T has this really strange mix of modern and decrepid. It's really good at hitting the more developed parts of the city and inner suburbs, even though the lines all seem a little short. On the other hand, the buses don't extend very far out into the suburbs.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Who knows? The Green line should have been converted to Red or Orange line standard heavy rail rather than light rail. It would speed up journeys and improve interconnectability. That would mean making the Green line only one route from Riverside-Lechmere with the B, C, and E branches becoming independent light rail lines.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

I find Boston Green Line really fantastic... it's the first metro built in USA and one of the first in the world (even if with today standard the system would be considered a metro-like, not a proper metro)

Underground stations are amazing some one with a high number of platforms, each for every destination; and convoys frequencies are incredibly high


----------



## glickel (Sep 23, 2004)

Encinal said:


> Does anyone know why the green line (at least in the subway) was never converted to high platforms, like San Francisco did, when they switched to the Boeing trains? That is the most unpleasant subway line I've ridden, especially when trying to climb the stairs and push into the crowd at the same time.
> 
> The T has this really strange mix of modern and decrepid. It's really good at hitting the more developed parts of the city and inner suburbs, even though the lines all seem a little short. On the other hand, the buses don't extend very far out into the suburbs.


They are in the process of converting all the rolling stock and rehabbing all the stations (including the above ground one) to make the handicap accessible. They got the new low floor trains about 7-10 years ago (I think from Breda, but I forget), but they kept derailing when they went over 25 miles an hour. The low-floor trains are running fine now, but they still have a good number of the old walk-up cars in service.

As a bostonian, I am not a big fan of the green line. Stops are very close together, and it can get backed up during rush hour. B-line is the worst, avoid at all costs unless you are in college, then that is a good place to party. :cheers: C-line is good, and all train enthusiasts should check out the D-line. It is an old school railway converted to light rail.

For the record, I lived in SF, and I am not saying that the Green Line is a prize, but the Muni light rail, while clean, can be the ultimate nightmare and at the most random times.


----------



## mike7743 (Oct 23, 2007)

Boston has one of the world's ugliest Subway trains. as a Boston resident it is amazing and frustrating to me to see these old and ugly trains still being used. the train stations are laughable, although there is some work being done to some of the stations to upgrade them. overall for a world class city like the Boston the train system and the trains are third world class. and don't even get me started on the green line.


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

what about the green line?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

^^

It's a very slow light rail that has 4 different lines. Honestly, Boston's subway isn't that bad, it's old and barely has enough money to run itself, but its very effective for commuting across Boston, and it works great for such an old system with few modernizations (the whole underground green line section is getting modernized, and North Station has already been modernized, automatic fare collection with cards instead of tokens has started, above ground stations at Boston College and Fenway will get improved by construction, Boston's subway doesn't have much public funding, so it's nice to see the private sector pick up the slack).


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

I used to live in Boston and had a daily commute that featured both the Green Line and the Red Line. The Green Line isn't in the same league as the Red, Blue, and Orange Lines. The other lines offer a service that is faster and more reliable.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

I didn't see a thread so i created one. Boston has one of US's largest Urban Public Transit System. 

*Number of lines

12 -- commuter rail (Future 18)
4 -- rapid transit (Future 3 extensions)
5 -- light rail (Future 5 spurs)
4 -- trolleybus
4 -- ferryboat
183 -- bus*

*Number of Stations

123 -- commuter rail (Future 130-170)
51 -- rapid transit (Future 63)
74 -- light rail (Future 106)
22 -- Bus Rapid Transit *

*Daily Ridership

1.3 million (weekday, all modes)*

*Began Operation

1897 -- light rail
1901 -- rapid transit
1964 -- MBTA
*
*System length 

1,193 mi (1,920 km) (total)
38 mi (61 km) -- rapid transit
26 mi (42 km) -- light rail
8 mi (13 km) -- BRT
751 mi (1,209 km) -- bus and trackless trolley
368 mi (592 km) -- commuter rail*










Current system map










Current & Future Map










*Red line @ Central
*





*Blue line @ Airport
*





*Orange Line @ Massachusetts Ave*






*Green line @ Boylston*






*Mattapan-Ashmont MBTA Branch*


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice thread. I think that Boston needs a circular MBTA line.  Don't you think?


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

how has this thread not been made yet! lol its like missing out London or summit


----------



## JustinB (Aug 12, 2008)

Good thread! You should add pictures of the Silver Line. It is unique amongst Bus Rapid Transit since it actually has grade seperated portions underground, and utilizes dual mode buses.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

ovem said:


> Nice thread. I think that Boston needs a circular MBTA line.  Don't you think?


There planning one , so is DC and Philly. The Boston one is planned to be a bus , but many commuters and politicians want that to be changed to Heavy Rail. Since the line would have higher Ridership then the entire Regional Rail system.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Well, a bus line wouldn't be bad either, but I would prefer a heavy rail line totally underground


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

Very good network, may be the best in USA.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Nexis said:


> There planning one , so is DC and Philly. The Boston one is planned to be a bus , but many commuters and politicians want that to be changed to Heavy Rail. Since the line would have higher Ridership then the entire Regional Rail system.


I'm guessing you're referring to the urban ring line in Boston.

Finally, it's good to see a thread made for the T and Commuter rail.

One of the drawbacks of the T is the fact that rolling stock for each metro line can only be used on that line.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

FabriFlorence said:


> Very good network, may be the best in USA.


New York City? DC? Boston may have a very good public transport system for the US, but in comparison to some others it just can't keep up.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

The only US cities than can compete with Boston in terms of good mass transit is NYC, Washington DC, and Chicago. In the future, LA will compete too.


----------



## Dan78 (Nov 17, 2009)

geoking66 said:


> New York City? DC? Boston may have a very good public transport system for the US, but in comparison to some others it just can't keep up.


IMHO, D.C.'s Metrorail is a shade better than Boston's heavy-rail "T" service, but Boston has far better commuter rail service, which counts for a lot for the city's residents (less so for visitors). D.C.'s commuter rail service is fairly poor.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

JustinB said:


> Good thread! You should add pictures of the Silver Line. It is unique amongst Bus Rapid Transit since it actually has grade seperated portions underground, and utilizes dual mode buses.


Silver Line is an interesting BRT line for sure, but the transition from overhead electric in their underground sections and diesel overground seems unnecessary. Waiting for that adds many minutes to the trip. A light rail line should have been a better choice. However, the Silver Line is the most direct way to get from South Station to Boston Logan. The subway does not directly get to the airport, you need to take a shuttle to get to it.


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

Dan78 said:


> IMHO, D.C.'s Metrorail is a shade better than Boston's heavy-rail "T" service, but Boston has far better commuter rail service, which counts for a lot for the city's residents (less so for visitors). D.C.'s commuter rail service is fairly poor.


MARC has superior equipments though. tried riding MBTA, very slow.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Boston subway map*

taken by me in June at Logan airport


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

I was just looking at www.railpictures.net and saw an interesting photo.










http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=334660&nseq=246

Neat pic and interesting caption!

Luke


----------



## Mirage52 (Aug 17, 2010)

I visited Boston in 2005, just a shade before I was really comfortable navigating cities using public transit, and I walked to a silver line stop expecting it to be a subway station. When I found it was a bus transit line, I decided not to use it. That was before I got away from my "bus is bad" mentality, something that is pretty hard to break here in Baltimore, where people unfortunately label taking the bus as something poor people only do.


----------



## exxebrazil (Nov 11, 2008)

is there any train that goes to gilette stadium?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

exxebrazil said:


> is there any train that goes to gilette stadium?


The MBTA Foxborough line operates only on Game days form what i know.


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Dan78 said:


> IMHO, D.C.'s Metrorail is a shade better than Boston's heavy-rail "T" service, but Boston has far better commuter rail service, which counts for a lot for the city's residents (less so for visitors). D.C.'s commuter rail service is fairly poor.


Metro also functions as a commuter rail system. Only the far outer suburbs such as Manassas, Germantown, and Bowie use VRE or MARC, but their population bases are low to begin with. However, more populated suburbs such as Rockville, Vienna, Springfield, New Carrollton, etc have Metro service. It's why the fares are so high (over $4 one way from parts of Northern Virginia to Downtown DC).


----------



## palindrome (Nov 25, 2004)

TheKorean said:


> MARC has superior equipments though. tried riding MBTA, very slow.


MBTA has new locomotives and coaches on order.


----------



## massp88 (Jun 20, 2008)

geoking66 said:


> New York City? DC? Boston may have a very good public transport system for the US, but in comparison to some others it just can't keep up.


Boston's system is a lot older than D.C. Most of the Metro was built in the 1970s and 1980s where most of the T was built from the late 1890s through 1920. NYC's is a lot more expansive, which only makes sense given how much larger NYC is than Boston. Same goes for Chicago. 

I think Boston has a great transit network with buses, commuter rail and light/heavy rail. If they could find a way to speed up the B,C and E line extensions on the Green Line, that would be a big help for those out in Allston, Brighton, Brookline, etc.

The Silver Line, or the Silver Lie as locals will call it, is a decent transit line. It would have been better to have a buried heavy rail line, but the cost was too high.

I think a lot of cities in the U.S. that are attempting to build solid transit lines, like Dallas, Houston, Denver, Minneapolis for example, could learn a lot from Boston's network. Those cities appear to be heading in the right direction, though none fo them have networks that compare to Boston, D.C., Chicago, etc. Then again my home area of South Florida hasn't either.


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

massp88 said:


> I think Boston has a great transit network with buses, commuter rail and light/heavy rail. If they could find a way to speed up the B,C and E line extensions on the Green Line, that would be a big help for those out in Allston, Brighton, Brookline, etc.


Good update. 

Are there any concrete plans to re-establish the Green Line surface streetcar out to Watertown?


----------



## mike7743 (Oct 23, 2007)

FabriFlorence said:


> Very good network, may be the best in USA.


are you kidding? it is one of the shittiest and ugliest systems/trains in the world. period. it's an embarassment for the first world city like Boston to have such an ugly train system like the MBTA. it's trains are ridiculously old (almost embarassingly) stations are laughable. besides the redline the rest are pretty much a joke.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

mike7743 said:


> are you kidding? it is one of the shittiest and ugliest systems/trains in the world. period. it's an embarassment for the first world city like Boston to have such an ugly train system like the MBTA. it's trains are ridiculously old (almost embarassingly) stations are laughable. besides the redline the rest are pretty much a joke.


What are you talking about? The stations are very old and historic , the Trains are painted the color of the line. You mean the Regional Rail lines?


----------



## Rail_Serbia (May 29, 2009)

Boston light rail is the busiest light rail in USA and by now, using the same section with to much busy lines (in Boston 4 lines) push down speed and reliability, and make service worse. Pushing one more line in the same tunnel (like there is planned) will make the things worse, not better. My proposition is to make new tram tunnel, and new light rail corridor in downtown, outside of the transfer rectangle in downtown. Maybe, it would be good to make some overground sections in downtown. 

Other thing is fact that south and north railway station aren't connected with direct rapid link. My proposition is downtown tunnel, between south and north parts of the network, like in a lot of cities in Europe. With only 3-5 km of tunnels you can make rapid lines for one side to the other side of metropolitan. Second benefit is that there is direct link with more places in downtown. I think that tunnel like this may triple ridership of Boston commuter rail.


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Rail_Serbia said:


> Other thing is fact that south and north railway station aren't connected with direct rapid link. My proposition is downtown tunnel, between south and north parts of the network, like in a lot of cities in Europe. With only 3-5 km of tunnels you can make rapid lines for one side to the other side of metropolitan. Second benefit is that there is direct link with more places in downtown. I think that tunnel like this may triple ridership of Boston commuter rail.


For all the progress in Boston, it's indeed a bit remarkable that the Big Dig, $13 billion or so, came & went, leaving Boston without a north-side commuter rail connection.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Perhaps the future Urban Ring in Boston could provide a North-South link as part of its route.

And in a perfect world, where the T isn't 87 billion dollars in debt, this would be another subway line.


----------



## Quente (Jan 9, 2005)

massp88 said:


> I think Boston has a great transit network with buses, commuter rail and light/heavy rail. If they could find a way to speed up the B,C and E line extensions on the Green Line, that would be a big help for those out in Allston, Brighton, Brookline, etc.


I live in Providence but have been going to grad school in Boston for the past two years (graduating this December!). During this time, I lived during the week in Cambridge and then Jamaica Plain, spending weekends with my family. 

Three points I'd like to make about the Boston system:

_Completely_ agree with you about the Green Line. I'd take the Red Line at Central Square in Cambridge, and then connect to the Green Line, E Branch at Park Station, to get off at Longwood Medical Center. Travel time: about 45 minutes. After classes, I'd walk (briskly) the 3.3-mile route back to my apartment in Cambridge to get some exercise. Travel time: about 50-55 minutes! Between the signage and configuration of the station, Park Station is a confusing place to connect from the Red to Green Line. Overall, I'd say the T is just OK - the rolling stock is noisy and old (in the bad sense not in the Line A, Buenos Aires sense).
Commuter Lines are really wonderful; lots of trains between Boston and Providence which makes it a very convenient commute. Depending on the train, I can usually get off at Ruggles station which is a mere 10-minute walk from my school. Otherwise, I can get off at Back Bay Station and walk about 20 minutes. I also appreciate the free WiFi on the commuter train which lets me check e-mail and the integration with several T stations - very helpful. Terrific, comprehensive system.
After moving to JP, I'd take the bus to school. Depending on the time of day, it usually took 20 minutes. I can only speak to this line, but I found the bus stops were way too close (seemed to be constantly stopping!), and overly noisy. That said, it was generally good basic transportation.
I'd say the system overall is good - not great - with the commuter rail being the standout element. My two cents.


----------



## Dan78 (Nov 17, 2009)

flapane said:


> Yes, Beacon Hill and Back Bay definitely need a couple of stations.
> Starting from Bowdoin, another idea would be creating a NE branch of the Blue line, because North End and the USS Constitution/Bunker Hill area aren't connected really well.
> The bus driver almost laughed at me when I told him I had to get to Hynes Convention Center: "you'd better get a cab".


Here's the map I was speaking of:

Map by Radical Cartography









I think of all the Boston "fantasy" proposals it's one of the best. The file's available as a pdf on the site above.

Presumably, the Purple and Brown Lines shown would be light rail like the current Green Line, and the Yellow Line could be either heavy or light rail, but probably light rail. The extension of the Blue Line east to Lynn hasn't been included on this map.


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

DP


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

How come the Red Line to Braintree and the Red Line to Mattapan are not separate lines/colors? On most systems I have seen those would be designated different lines given the amount of stations on each branch and since the extension apparently uses street cars rather than HR rolling stock.

Steve


----------



## Dan78 (Nov 17, 2009)

^^

The Mattapan line was an old steam railway that was converted to trolley service in the late 1920's. It was nearly made a regular part of the heavy rail Red Line from downtown Boston, but the cost of grade-separating the line was considered too high, so it was left intact as a trolley (tram) line (as it stands today it only has two at-grade crossings).

As to why it's the same color, I'm not sure. I'm guessing to impress on people that the two lines form one route even if it's a multi-modal route.

I wonder if it'd be worth it to do a full conversion of this section to heavy rail. The would mean less different types of rolling stock to maintain, so there could be cost savings involved in the long run. It'd also be more convenient for the riders.

There's more discussion about possibilities for the future of the MBTA here:

*http://futurembta.com/*


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Dan78 said:


> Here's the map I was speaking of:
> 
> Map by Radical Cartography
> 
> ...


So essentially, the brown and purple lines are derived from the two smaller branches of the green line?

This map also does not seem to show any direct connection between North and South stations.



> I wonder if it'd be worth it to do a full conversion of this section to heavy rail. The would mean less different types of rolling stock to maintain, so there could be cost savings involved in the long run. It'd also be more convenient for the riders.


That could be a good idea. Two alternative ideas would be to make the Ashmont-Mattapan railway part of the Green Line or a part of a future Dorchester-South Boston streetcar network.

Also, does a Red Line extension to Burlington or Lexington make sense these days?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

The only probable expansions in the medium-term future are Green line extension to West Medford, Blue line extension to Lynn, and commuter rail to Fall River and New Bedford. They are renovating all the Green line underground stations though (there's around 7 or 8 I think)

Red Line extension to Lexington was proposed when the extension to Alewife was originally planned, the NIMBYs blocked it though


----------



## massp88 (Jun 20, 2008)

BarbaricManchurian said:


> Charlie Cards themselves are free, but they have no value (they give them out occasionally in stations or you could ask for one in most convenience stores); you need to load money on it at a kiosk in order to pay the fare


Charlie cards were one of the smartest moves the MBTA has ever made. One card can be used to pay for a fare on a bus, subway, commuter rail, etc.



tampasteve said:


> How come the Red Line to Braintree and the Red Line to Mattapan are not separate lines/colors? On most systems I have seen those would be designated different lines given the amount of stations on each branch and since the extension apparently uses street cars rather than HR rolling stock.
> 
> Steve



There really isn't a need to have a different color on the Braintree and Ashmont lines. The trains have signs that specify which one it is and there are also announcements in the stations as to what train is arriving.


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

How do you pay for commuter rail with CharlieCard?


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

TheKorean said:


> How do you pay for commuter rail with CharlieCard?


According to MBTA's website, using the Charlie Card on any commuter rail line is still in the planning stages.

For now, you can only use Charlie Tickets.


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

massp88 said:


> There really isn't a need to have a different color on the Braintree and Ashmont lines. The trains have signs that specify which one it is and there are also announcements in the stations as to what train is arriving.


That makes sense, but even in your response you refer to them as different lines("the Braintree and Ashmont lines"), which indeed they really are. It seems that in most other systems one has separate lines for separate termination points. From an outsiders perspective it just makes more sense and makes it easier to navigate. But if it works for you than that is cool!:cheers:

Think of it like the Red and Yellow lines in Atlanta or to a lesser extent the Red and Purple lines in LA. 

Steve


----------



## massp88 (Jun 20, 2008)

manrush said:


> According to MBTA's website, using the Charlie Card on any commuter rail line is still in the planning stages.
> 
> For now, you can only use Charlie Tickets.


What I should have said is that the Charlie Card system, whether it be the card or ticket, allows you to pay fares on all modes. The tickets for commuter rail will have a zone number on it for a monthly commuter rail pass and you can use it for unlimited travel on the subway and local bus as well.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

massp88 said:


> What I should have said is that the Charlie Card system, whether it be the card or ticket, allows you to pay fares on all modes. The tickets for commuter rail will have a zone number on it for a monthly commuter rail pass and you can use it for unlimited travel on the subway and local bus as well.


It's a nice system, as the transition between commuter rail and rapid transit are pretty seamless.

Also, is there any place along the Silver Line where dedicated bus lanes, separated from traffic, can be constructed?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

manrush said:


> It's a nice system, as the transition between commuter rail and rapid transit are pretty seamless.
> 
> Also, is there any place along the Silver Line where dedicated bus lanes, separated from traffic, can be constructed?


They were planning to build a bus tunnel connecting the Chinatown/Roxbury and South Station sections of the Silver Line, though it's been delayed due to recession and NIMBYs. There's already a bus tunnel between South Station and the Ted Williams Tunnel, which counts as a "dedicated bus lane"


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Also I think there's a dedicated bus lane on Chinatown surface streets


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

The following is some information on the Kinkisharyo trains used on the Green Line.


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

BarbaricManchurian said:


> They were planning to build a bus tunnel connecting the Chinatown/Roxbury and South Station sections of the Silver Line, though it's been delayed due to recession and NIMBYs. There's already a bus tunnel between South Station and the Ted Williams Tunnel, which counts as a "dedicated bus lane"


Thats just as well, another bus tunnel would have been a waist of many hundreds of millions of $$$. 

Seems a more practical & economical approach would be extend the silver line on the surface as a trolley bus rapid transit.


----------



## flapane (May 8, 2009)

greg_christine said:


> The following is some information on the Kinkisharyo trains used on the Green Line.


And here's a freshly uploaded video of the inside (sry for the low quality): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMx0WVk_naU


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

bayviews said:


> Thats just as well, another bus tunnel would have been a waist of many hundreds of millions of $$$.
> 
> Seems a more practical & economical approach would be extend the silver line on the surface as a trolley bus rapid transit.


MBTA seems to be allergic to anything that is "practical and economical".

Update: we can has North-South rail link?

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...2010/08/09/signals_crossed_on_worcester_link/


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

My Recently taken MBTA videos , more to come.


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

bayviews said:


> Thats just as well, another bus tunnel would have been a waist of many hundreds of millions of $$$.
> 
> Seems a more practical & economical approach would be extend the silver line on the surface as a trolley bus rapid transit.


Why waste money building tunnel for freaking buses? Just run it on the road, slower but cheaper.

If you are gonna build underground make it a real subway, not buses. sheesh.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

> *Green Line extension put off until 2018*
> August 02, 2011|By Matt Byrne, Globe Correspondent
> 
> The long-anticipated extension of the Green Line has been delayed an additional three years, state planners said yesterday, with service to T riders in Somerville and Medford slated to begin in fall 2018 at the earliest.
> ...


..


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

diablo234 said:


> ..


Yeah, I had that same expression when I first heard the news. With an additional involuntary eyebrow twitch, of course.

There's been a lot of talk in Massachusetts about the T's new austerity measures. I don't oppose fare increases because, let's face it, the State will weasel its way out of any obligation to fund transit, so some kind of revenue has to be made. As for service cuts, I feel that those won't be implemented in an efficient way.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Nexis said:


>


Ugh, so painful to watch. Mostly the part where the buses have to turn off their diesel engines and switch to the overhead wires.

Truly a symptom of the lack of vision that Boston's 'leadership' possesses.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Busfotodotnl (Mar 18, 2009)

In february i got the oppurtunity to visit Boston for a day as an European. Great city with interesting transport.

Here some of my videos and fotos i uploaded to Youtube and photobucket for you. Comments are in dutch because i wrote them in that language for an other section of Skyscraperscity:

Een tram op de voor huidige begrippen zeer krappe eindlus in Mattapan.





Een PCC-car bij de halte Central Avenue





Trajectvideo van de lijn van beginpunt Ashmont tot aan Mattapan.






Een PCC nadert eindpunt Ashmont, gefotografeerd vanaf het eindpunt.









Dezelfde tram vanaf hetzelfde punt genomen, nu alleen wat dichterbij









De remise annex werkplaats in Mattapan, met diverse PCC-cars die op dat moment niet werden ingezet.









De 3262 in de keerlus van Mattapan.









De volgende paar foto's zijn gemaakt bij de halte Central Avenue. De laatste toont een kruising tussen twee wagens.

































Foto van een tram bij de keerlus in Ashmont. Dit viaduct is slechts enkele jaren oud. Hiervoor was er een gemeenschappelijk bus- en tramstation.









Tot slot nog enkele foto's van het ogenschijnlijke vrij originele interieur van de PCC-cars in Boston.

























Het centrale deel met diverse trams die door het Copleystation rijden.





Halte aan de E-tak van de Green Line, waar de tram op een vrije baan met het normale verkeer meerijdt.





Boylston station, waar de vele bochten en wissels leiden tot een hels geknetter van elke tram die binnenkomt.





Government Center, een van de tunneleindpunten in het centrum





Een foto van het Boylston station.









Een andere afbeelding van het Boylston station, waar op de zijsporen een PCC-tram en een andere oude tram staan opgesteld. Deze twee trams staan afgesloten door middel van hekken op de buitenste sporen van dit station. Deze buitenste sporen waren onderdeel van een stuk tramtunnel dat begin jaren 60 buiten gebruik raakte. In dit tunneldeel stonden jaren geleden nog een aantal Boeing Vertol trams opgesteld, die ondanks hun jonge leeftijd door het vervoersbedrijf daar deels gestript waren opgesteld. Ontdekking hiervan door een journalist leidde tot openbaarheid over het grote probleem dat het vervoersbedrijf had met de Boeing trams.









De bocht na de Boylston halte, die ook zorgt voor een behoorlijke geluidsproductie.









Interieur van een van de Ansaldotrams, die dus is voorzien van een lagevloergedeelte. Het vervoersbedrijf belooft elke tramkoppelstel te voorzien van in elk geval 1 lagevloertram.









Government Center, in de tramtunnel en een eindpunt van een deel van de trams. Hoe verder stadinwaarts wordt gereden, hoe minder trams daadwerkelijk tot het eindpunt Lechmere rijden. Het grootste deel keert onderweg in een van de ondergrondse keerlussen.









Tenslotte nog een drietal plaatjes van het eindpunt Lechmere, waar in de keerlus nog een kleine remise is gesitueerd. Op het tunneltraject zijn de tramhaltes afgesloten met poortjes, waardoor er minder wordt zwartgereden. Op de straattrajecten worden alleen de voorste deuren van elk tramstel geopend. Hoewel dit wel zorgt voor een vertraagde circulatie, vindt hierdoor wel controle plaats op de vervoersbewijzen, aangezien voorin het achterste tramstel ook altijd een conducteur aanwezig is op de bestuurdersplaats.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Is there any other country besides the USA that cheats by freely categorising its transit lines metro, subway? Pedestrian, vehicular level crossings, even a static Stop sign thrown in! :lol: That car's still charming even with its re-engineered motor(?). Mind you, I do like the "high speed line" concept, and love how they negotiate between back yards; I didn't know about Boston having one. How many lines could be pegged to this category? Might devoting a thread to it be worthwhile?


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

I was in Boston few years ago but didn't use public transport. 
Wow, these vehicles look ancient :shocked:
Are there any plans of replacing the rolling stock? Even in many post-communist countries in Eastern Europe trams like that were scrapped long time ago.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Were there any such plan, then I imagine it would be coupled to upgrading its infrastructure, e.g., eliminating the on-board fare boxes and cumbersome steps. Mind you, its overall tranquility's incredibly appealing to me, it's altogether adorable!


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

geogregor said:


> I was in Boston few years ago but didn't use public transport.
> Wow, these vehicles look ancient :shocked:
> Are there any plans of replacing the rolling stock? Even in many post-communist countries in Eastern Europe trams like that were scrapped long time ago.


You would have to define the word 'plans'. Because when it comes to the T, the erm, 'plans' are more discussions about discussions about suggestions.

That aside, there are already proposals to put the new Type 9 trams on the Green Line. Most likely, when the Green Line extension to Medford opens. So, 2035, give or take a few years.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Well, this week they extended the MBTA Providence Line to Wickford Junction. Now there are 3 MBTA train stations in Rhode Island: (1) Providence, (2) Airport, (3) Wickford Junction. There are also 3 Amtrak stations: (1) Providence, (2) Kingston, (3) Westerly. Amtrak stations pass by the 2 other MBTA stations between Providence and Kingston.



















source: http://news.providencejournal.com/b...o-wickford-station-starting-today-photos.html










source: http://northkingstown.patch.com/art...wickford-junction-grand-opening#photo-9386039

More images here: http://providencechamber.wordpress....l-service-at-wickford-junction-train-station/


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Dutch double deckers look like metros compared to those behemoths.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Peculiar arrangement, that MBTA commuter extension is, considering its being both interstate and interurban.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

trainrover said:


> Peculiar arrangement, that MBTA commuter extension is, considering its being both interstate and interurban.


They extended it to a field in Rhode Island. It's getting more and more inter-rural than anything else.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Funny you should relate that, coz questionable development's been on my mind over a month now :sly:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

New Orange Line station for Somerville









Somerville, Assembly Square Groundbreaking, April 30, 2012
MBTA GM Jon Davis joins federal, state, local officials for the Assembly Square groundbreaking, Somerville. The mixed-use transit-oriented development will include a new Orange Line Station.

source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/massdot/6983020184/in/photostream


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*MBTA Assembly Square Station (Orange Line) renderings*





































Source: http://www.mbta.com/about_the_mbta/t_projects/default.asp?id=22873


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

The Boston Globe said:


> MBTA to give free rides from airport
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Full story Here


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

IanCleverly said:


> A 2010 survey found that 70 percent of travelers to Logan arrived in their own cars, drove rental cars, or were dropped off by car or taxi, with the rest coming by bus, van, subway, ferry, charter, or courtesy shuttle, according to the Port Authority, which wants to shave the percentage to 65.


Why are they citing this statistic? This would only be relevant if they were to make the Silver Line free airport-bound. There will still be a fare in that direction.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Seems like a money loss. Add to that, the fact that the T has to pay Massport to be able to run the Silver Line to Logan Airport in the first place.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

manrush said:


> Seems like a money loss. Add to that, the fact that the T has to pay Massport to be able to run the Silver Line to Logan Airport in the first place.


While technically true, the T comes out ahead. 
Each year, MBTA pays Massport all revenue received from pax boarding SL at BOS (~$1.1 mil) and Massport pays for the operation and maintenance of 8 trolleybuses ($2 mil). So the T comes out ahead.

Source: http://www.archboston.org/community/showpost.php?p=140729&postcount=336


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Goes down around the 1:12 mark


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Looks like the State bailout of the T passed. It will now move on the the Senate. This bailout has been long in the work. I support it, because Massachusetts is legally obligated to fund transit anyway (despite weaseling their way out of doing so for the past few years).

Source: http://www.boston.com/?mastheadLogo


Bob Salsberg said:


> *Mass. senators reject plan to oversee MBTA money*
> BOSTON—The state Senate on Tuesday rejected a proposal to replace the MBTA's governing board with a new five-member control board that would oversee the finances of the ailing transit system for at least the next three years.
> 
> The plan, offered by a bipartisan group of lawmakers as an amendment to a bailout bill for the Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority, was defeated on a voice vote. The Senate later approved the bailout on a 26-9 vote.


Details: http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...19/mass_senators_reject_plan_to_oversee_mbta/


----------



## Sterlyng65 (Oct 23, 2011)

Mbta bus system stinks for the northshore. There should be something like the silver line


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Sterlyng65 said:


> Mbta bus system stinks for the northshore. *There should be something like the silver line*


Talk about lowered expectations. But then again, we _are_ talking about the T here.


----------



## JP008 (Oct 30, 2008)

are any plan to development the green linse ? because is very busy and the green line train are small

PD : I don´t speak english very well, so if i wrong please check me


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

I've just hit Boston today, and rode on the green also... they should rebuild it into real metro line and not just the tram line...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Falubaz said:


> I've just hit Boston today, and rode on the green also... they should rebuild it into real metro line and not just the tram line...


Can't , that would cost a billion or more...what they should do and are not doing for some reason is upgrading the line , replacing the signals and smaller trams with larger trams...


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

JP008 said:


> *are any plan to development the green linse ? because is very busy and the green line train are small*
> PD : I don´t speak english very well, so if i wrong please check me


If you wish to call the half-assed extension being opened in 2020 (at the earliest :hahaha development. Then yes, the Green Line has plans for 'development'.



Falubaz said:


> I've just hit Boston today, and rode on the green also... they should rebuild it into real metro line and not just the tram line...


They should have done that in the 1930s. But the T is not an agency that turns shoulds into wills (or even maybe-we'll-look-into-its).

Though things may change with the recently-introduced fare hike.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

manrush said:


> But the T is not an agency that turns shoulds into wills (or even maybe-we'll-look-into-its).
> 
> Though things may change with the recently-introduced fare hike.


Really? Are they thinking of diverting operating funds into the capital budget?


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Really? Are they thinking of diverting operating funds into the capital budget?


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Rail replacement on the Green Line B Branch in the Allston district (from MBTA flickr account)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbtaphotos/7527349858/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbtaphotos/7527350454/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbtaphotos/7527347854/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Boston Globe
http://www.boston.com/metrodesk/201...llion-rides/14UhAfvqAFaiW0J9i2YuxL/story.html



> *MBTA ridership hits new record, toping 400 million rides in 2012*
> 07/31/2012 11:08 AM
> 
> By Melissa M. Werthmann, Globe Correspondent
> ...


http://www.boston.com/yourtown/news/framingham/2012/07/t_plans_to_boost_commuter_rail.html



> *T plans to boost commuter rail trips between Boston, Worcester this fall*
> 
> Posted by Matt Rocheleau
> July 31, 2012 12:16 PM
> ...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

... agism hno:​







outcome more revealing here...​


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

trainrover said:


> Automatic boom engagement​


...


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Silver Line - South Stn.


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

^^
Yeah, the Silver Line's dual mode thing never made sense to me.

Also, be mindful of the front-door-only policy, when using the Green Line.

I hope you enjoy your stay in Boston. Though, that word can't really be used, not with our public transport. :lol:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ Come on, comparing to another us-cities its almost perfect


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

It's horribly third world (seriously, look at it!) and limiting Boston's growth potential. Boston's politicians don't care about developing the city, only about keeping their jobs, and there are NIMBYs everywhere that block any potential improvements. I go to university in Boston and the public transport is just not a convenient way to get around, Boston is perfect for biking though!


----------



## bk3494 (Apr 22, 2010)

^^^^^^

What are you talking about third world?? Explain what's so third world about it...Boston has one of the easiest and best public transport around...I moved from Boston to Philly a week ago and Philly's public transport, especially the subways are falling apart. Stations are in the worst conditions possible!


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

When I compare it to other metros I've been on it's far, far worse. Other metros are all heavy rail which gets one around decently fast. While an extremely large part of Boston's system is extremely antiquated light rail and streetcars that have degraded over decades and look ancient. The Green Line easily takes an hour to go from BU to Lechmwre. And that's less than a few miles! Few improvements to the system have been done in decades and what we're stuck with is a relic from a century ago. And prospects for the future look no better.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Only thing that's happened recently is some station renovations that end up degrading extremely fast (Kenmore Square station isn't very nice despite being "renovated") and the Silver Line, which is a fucking bus. No service improvements of any kind in decades, in fact lines has been cut over the years.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ Well, i must say you are right - when one goes to another countries and sees how fast the public transportation system are developing around the world, us-cities with their old trains and buses plus horrible - almost falling apart stations, it must look like third world, but among the cities only in the States, Boston doesnt seem THAT bad 

And i agree, the green line is really fucked up.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

The rest of metro lines are quite ok (not good but ok)
North Station on the Orange


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Green lines, remember are the oldest subway tunnels in the United States. But yes a lot of stations do need to be remodeled.

Other than that Red Orange and Blue line stations are along the more cleaner and better looking stations in the United States.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

You guys think the Orange line is okay? The trains look and feel straight out of the 70's. And if its stations compare well with those in other U.S. cities...man. :lol:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

On the red line - when leaving downtown towards Harvard - there is nice view


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

aren't these DTX photos outdated? They installed countdown clocks there about 2 months ago.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^ DTX? Huh?
If u r refering to my pics they are from july 2012.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

DTX station, or Downtown Crossing (not sure if anyone in Boston uses the official name)


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Out of the T lines, the Red Line is the best.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Harvard


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Red line


----------



## JustinB (Aug 12, 2008)

I hate the orange line trains. Extremely loud, cramped, and aging poorly. New trains are sorely needed.


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

Harvard is a neat station. I've never been there, where does that curving corridor go in relation with the platforms and entrance?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

JustinB said:


> I hate the orange line trains. Extremely loud, cramped, and aging poorly. New trains are sorely needed.


Orange Line in Boston is never 'cramped.'


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

zaphod said:


> ...where does that curving corridor go in relation with the platforms and entrance?


It goes to the platforms, one leads to inbound trains the other outbound ones - just like shown in this picture:

http://s14.postimage.org/h6h460569/DSC08266.jpg


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

zaphod said:


> Harvard is a neat station.


Not really. It's full of bums and the train makes a horrible screeching noise when it enters into or out of the tunnel towards Central Square. 

One cool thing though is the ability to transfer to trolleybus without leaving the station.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Again silver line


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Silver line: WTC - BRT-station


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Green line


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Orange line


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Blue line


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Blue line


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

My last pics from Boston
Blue line airport stn.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

https://twitter.com/N42_21_W71_04/status/262959061396504576/photo/1/large


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

The T now has an app that allows you to buy tickets via the smartphone. Interesting idea, actually. And if monthly passes also can get purchased, that could herald the end of the Charlie Card.


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

Massachusetts Department of Transportation Blog said:


> Green Line Extension Phase 1 Construction Begins
> 
> 
> Governor Deval Patrick today celebrated the start of phase one of construction to extend the MBTA’s Green Line into the cities of Medford and Somerville.
> ...


Full news story can be found Here


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*CapeFLYER*

Seasonal passenger rail service to Cape Cod will be reintroduced this summer. The schedules are not available yet but there is a website and a map:

http://www.capeflyer.com/


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Cause we would all hate a name that wouldn't take up two sentences.


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

MrAronymous said:


> Cause we would all hate a name that wouldn't take up two sentences.


Yes, that would suck.

Dukakis was 1988. 1992 was Bill Clinton. :cheers:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Tom 958 said:


> Yes, that would suck. Dukakis was 1988. 1992 was Bill Clinton. :cheers:


Ouch! Thanks!


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...boston-gets-green-line-extension-funding.html
> 
> *Boston to get Green Line extension funding*
> 03 Dec 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

More on Government Center station reconstruction:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Official from MBTA:



> http://www.mbta.com/about_the_mbta/news_events/?id=6442453621&month=&year=
> 
> *MassDOT & MBTA Select Developer for Turnpike Air Rights Parcel 13, Hynes Station*
> 1/6/2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Global Rail News:



> http://www.globalrailnews.com/blog/2015/01/08/funding-pledge-for-boston-green-line-extension/
> 
> *Funding pledge for Boston Green line extension*
> 8 JAN, 2015
> ...


----------



## lsg97 (Jan 3, 2015)

I just read that the USOC decided for Boston to be the applicant city as anew American Olympic venue for the 2024 games. Do you think we might see some major expansion of the subway / commuter rail system?


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^That'll all depend on if Boston is actually chosen. I'm keeping my fingers crossed, as Boston being chosen would put a lot of motivation behind building a commuter rail up to Manchester, where I'm living for the next few years.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

lsg97 said:


> I just read that the USOC decided for Boston to be the applicant city as anew American Olympic venue for the 2024 games. Do you think we might see some major expansion of the subway / commuter rail system?


When Los Angeles hosted the Olympics in 1984, they had no subway, no light rail, no commuter rail. Atlanta did not do much MARTA expansion in the lead-up to 1996. Salt Lake City opened the first stretch of TRAX a few years before the Olympics. 

So it's a mixed bag for American cities.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Woonsocket54 said:


> When Los Angeles hosted the Olympics in 1984, they had no subway, no light rail, no commuter rail. Atlanta did not do much MARTA expansion in the lead-up to 1996. Salt Lake City opened the first stretch of TRAX a few years before the Olympics.
> 
> So it's a mixed bag for American cities.


American cities still largely focused on expanding their highways and flattening their downtowns for stadiums and their surface lots in the 80's and 90's. Today, they have a far better focus on rail based transportation, so the Olympics could lead to improved surface and station upgrades near existing stadiums and new lines to service new stadiums.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *Western Mass. lawmakers want to study Boston to Springfield high-speed rail​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.masslive.com/politics/index.ssf/2015/01/western_mass_lawmakers_want_to.html#incart_river


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

> *More information coming on Plaistow commuter rail station Wednesday​* ADAM SWIFT
> Union Leader Correspondent
> 
> PLAISTOW — Residents and town officials could have a lot more information about a potential commuter rail station and layover facility this week.
> ...


http://www.newhampshire.com/article/20150127/NEWHAMPSHIRE05/150129212/0/newhampshire08


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

I cannot understand why no one's talking about electrification of commuter rail lines, even if it is partial. Let's say Providence line, which will need no upgrade at all, or Franklin and Needham lines of which most length is already electrified. 
And those trains, god, even during rush hour, only two or three of the cars of each train are occupied and again, never full.
I think mbta should use trains smaller and lighter than these double decker giants that never fill up and reach a better frequency of let's say 1 train every 1 hour per destination.
I mean, if you have to commute using mbta and miss the train, oh boy, you're so funked up!
The price is ridiculous too, 14 bucks for zone 3 roundtrip is too much for what you get.
In Europe you can fly to other countries for $14.


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

I think that will happen eventually with South Coast Rail


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

ovem said:


> I mean, if you have to commute using mbta and miss the train, oh boy, you're so funked up!


Then don't miss the train. 

Also, the Framingham/Worcester Line is pretty busy at rush hour. I imagine the Lowell Line as well, and maybe the Providence Line, too.

What would be the benefit of electrification?


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Electrification leads to faster, denser, service.

Electrics generally have better acceleration. 

Lower operating costs. 

Tighter schedules means fewer vehicles required for a given level of service.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Then don't miss the train.
> 
> Also, the Framingham/Worcester Line is pretty busy at rush hour. I imagine the Lowell Line as well, and maybe the Providence Line, too.
> 
> What would be the benefit of electrification?


Seriously now? Don't miss the train? 
I had a 12:40 doctor's appointment so I took the 11:15 train to South Station.
I got off at Ruggles about 25 minutes later so I had about an hour to kill before the appointment. Doctor was running late so I had to wait until 12:55. I was out like 20 minutes later, running through snowy sidewalks, against the Nor'easter to catch the 1:30 train back home. I was a few minutes late and of course I missed the train. The next train was 3:30 or something so I had to freeze, waiting for 2 hours and finally I arrived at home 4:15.
So for a 20' appointment and about an hour travel time, I had 3 hours and 40 minutes with absolutely nothing to do while anywhere in Europe I would take the next train 15, 30 or 60 minutes later.
Tell me now, how couldn't I miss the train?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Whatever line you took was obviously not oriented towards off-peak service. The "anywhere in Europe" comment is obviously an exaggeration - would only apply to the larger metro areas. Instead of freezing, you could have boarded an Orange Line to Back Bay or to Downtown Crossing (and then Red Line to S Station) and waited in the comfort of a heated railway station. Even Ruggles probably has an insulated area.

The complaint one hears the most about MBTA is that the trains are running late. The trains running on time but the passengers are running late? Well, that could be anywhere.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Today in Boston*

IMG_20150202_101445 by vivekk00, on Flickr


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Well it doesn't really matter, as long as it works and it's practical. Paris metro for example is really old and dirty and it's decomposing but it works fine.
The real problem with Boston subway, and MBTA in general, is frequency. It's horrible, i had to wait 14 minutes once, at Forest Hills and it was weekday noon-ish while there are other metro systems where there's a train every 45'' in rush hour.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

A train every 45 inches? Of track?? Man that's close. Surprised they don't have more accidents!! :lol:


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Every 45 seconds.

Which is still insanely close. 

But they do it in places like London, Paris, and Tokyo.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

45sec. is quite a bit exagerated, right. That would mean, that the next train waits in the tunnel for the previous train to leave the station.


----------



## phoenixboi08 (Dec 6, 2009)

Falubaz said:


> 45sec. is quite a bit exagerated, right. That would mean, that the next train waits in the tunnel for the previous train to leave the station.


That does actually happen in Paris - at least, on line 1 - because many of the older stations are very near each other (you can see the next train when you get on at your station, sometimes.

I don't know what a 2-3 minute headway translates too, though, in the number of trains on the track.

Biggest problem for most metro systems, I would guess then, is the lack of much movement on CBTC: the equipment is expensive.

(For reference, you can see this if you pause at about 4:50 or so. The line is automated, so they don't frequently have issues, but occasionally, I've seen a train dwell at a station for too long, and we had to wait in the tunnel until it left)


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

phoenixboi08 said:


> That does actually happen in Paris - at least, on line 1 - because many of the older stations are very near each other (you can see the next train when you get on at your station, sometimes.


Tokyo, too. Though less waiting at stations and more just really close running (achieved through efficiency).



> I don't know what a 2-3 minute headway translates too, though, in the number of trains on the track.


It depends on how long the line is.



> Biggest problem for most metro systems, I would guess then, is the lack of much movement on CBTC: the equipment is expensive.


Indeed. New York has some stretches that are 50+ year-old designs.


----------



## phoenixboi08 (Dec 6, 2009)

00Zy99 said:


> It depends on how long the line is.


Right, I meant specifically on those older lines (like line 1) which have stations that are _very_ close. At peak, there's usually one train at the next platform (which you can clearly see from many stations) and another at the station behind you....I think on some stretches, the headway can be close to 1 minute. But again, they're really closely spaced, and the trains themselves aren't very long because of that.

Speaking of CBTC, is the T actual LRT or a Tram/LRT-Hybrid - like the SF Muni?


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

The Green Line, the Mattapan-Ashmont High Speed Line, and the Muni Metro are all survivors of the long-original streetcar systems. The heart of the Green Line underground at Park Street opened in 1897. 

It's probably safe to say that trying to make such distinctions is irrelevant for such systems.


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

phoenixboi08 said:


> I've seen a train dwell at a station for too long, and we had to wait in the tunnel until it left)


Every single train on the Green Line in Boston has to wait in tunnel several times, especially when a branch merges into the main line.


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

http://www.gofundme.com/li1fdo


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

another great MBTA day......2nd week in a row now :bash:

1 coworker was stuck on the train for 2 hours, 2 #$%@% hours! took him 4 hours to get here.

*Red Line Train Stuck Between Quincy Center, Quincy Adams*

http://www.boston.com/news/weather/...oE9Yhf0ouhEM/story.html?p1=feature_stack_1_hp


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

Tom 958 said:


> http://www.gofundme.com/li1fdo


I would laugh if it wasn't the truth, but it is. Desperation hno:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*M*oving to *B*oston? *T*hink *A*gain.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The MBTA is shut down from 7 pm 2015.02.09 to start of service on 2015.02.11. This is a total disruption of the system that is likely to eclipse the Tsarnaev-related shutdown in April 2013.


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

Woonsocket54 said:


> *M*oving to *B*oston? *T*hink *A*gain.


This cracked me up although it is the simple truth. I got lucky this am. The bus was running.


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

:gunz: uke:

*January 27: CLOSED. The entire MBTA system shuts down for a day during major storm #1*. 
January 28: Delays including a disabled train as the system attempts to reopen. 
January 29: Delays. The usual. Nothing major. 
January 30: Breakdowns, smoke, and evacuations at the Orange Line's busiest station, Downtown Crossing, during rush hour. 
January 31: Normal service! 
February 1: Just some smoke. Firefighters called. No big deal. Pretty normal service. 
February 2: Moderate delays, as the MBTA tries to operate through major storm #2. 
February 3: Severe delays as 40 percent of Orange Line cars are disabled as the MBTA attempts to recover from the storm and operate through single digit temps. 
February 4: Gradual recovery, but still delays on all lines. Patriots parade, and continuing recovery from storms and all that. 
February 5: 75% of fleet available during continued recovery. 
February 6: Severe delays and shortage of trains as single digit temps knocked much of already fragile fleet out of service. 
February 7: No Orange Line service between Oak Grove and Sullivan. Shuttle buses replace service as the T prepares for the next storm and deals with a VERY limited fleet. 
February 8: Moderate delays as the next storm begins and many of the Orange Line trains aren't back in service, yet. At least it's a Sunday. 
February 9: Severe delays on entire line and eventually suspension of service between Oak Grove and Sullivan as the T attempts to operate during major storm #3. 
*February 10: CLOSED. The entire MBTA system shuts down for a day to recover from the latest storm. *
February 11: Severe delays on entire line and only one train "shuttling back-and-forth" between Oak Grove and Sullivan as the north-bound track is completely buried. 
February 12: Still only one train "shuttling back-and-forth" between Oak Grove and Sullivan as track is still buried. Delays on entire line. 
February 13: Limited service, but Oak Grove end of line reopens, as track is finally cleared. 
February 14: Early closure due to frigid temps and in preparation for upcoming storm. 
*February 15: CLOSED. The entire MBTA system shuts down for a day during major storm #4. *
February 16: Limited service between North Station and Back Bay only as the T recovers from the latest storm and deals with sub-zero temps. Buses to Forest Hill and Oak Grove. 
February 17: Limited service between Sullivan and Forest Hills only with shuttle buses operating between Oak Grove and Sullivan. 
February 18: Only operating between Oak Grove and Wellington in morning, with trains running every 12 minutes. Entire line reopened during afternoon. 
February 19: Service to all stations all day. Trains running every 12 minutes with limited fleet


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Strange double transfer platforms at Park Street MBTA station by Eric Fischer, on Flickr

Newer and older MBTA green line trains at Lechmere by Eric Fischer, on Flickr

Steps from low-floor to high-floor section of MBTA green line train by Eric Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

looks like the last closed stretches of the Green Line "B" and Red Line between N Quincy and Braintree should open by Monday.









http://mbta.com/winter/


----------



## Pierre50 (Jun 4, 2013)

Any pictures from the very icy, snowy and wintery period you are experiencing ?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Some February Transit Photos from Ian Martin


Limping Along by imartin92, on Flickr


Bringing up the Rear by imartin92, on Flickr


Crossing St. Mary's by imartin92, on Flickr


West to Worcester by imartin92, on Flickr


Boston College Bound by imartin92, on Flickr


Digging Out by imartin92, on Flickr


End of the Line by imartin92, on Flickr


North Station, Going South by imartin92, on Flickr


Newburyport Bound by imartin92, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Pierre50 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great thanks for wintery pictures


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

March update on Goverment Center station reconstruction:
http://www.mbta.com/riding_the_t/default.asp?id=26899


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Official from MBTA:



> http://www.mbta.com/about_the_mbta/news_events/?id=6442454032&month=&year=
> 
> *IMPROVEMENTS FOR COMMUTER RAIL AND THE GREEN LINE*
> 3/18/2015
> ...


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ever wonder where the name Charlie Card came from? Look no further than the 1949 Song, Charlie on the MTA.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M.T.A.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP1bvY7IqZY


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Government Center T station construction*


Government Center T station construction by Leslee_atFlickr, on Flickr


Government Center T station construction by Leslee_atFlickr, on Flickr


Government Center T station construction by Leslee_atFlickr, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^WOW, big huge glass box:cheers:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Countdown clocks are being rolled out on the Green Line's D branch.










Source: http://mbta.com/about_the_mbta/news_events/?id=6442454218&month=&year=


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

source: https://twitter.com/MBTA/status/593147302388363264


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*MBTA Boston Landing commuter rail station (Framingham-Worcester Line) groundbreaking (2015.05.12)*





































Source: http://www.boston.com/business/news...RsxvjmSp2dFRVANmdv7mOM/story.html?p1=story_hp

Station is expected to open in fall 2016. This station is in the Allston district of the city of Boston and is situated between Yawkey and Newtonville stations.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Great!

Good to see them doing something useful with their acquisition.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Official from MBTA:



> http://www.mbta.com/about_the_mbta/news_events/?id=6442454483&month=&year=
> 
> *MBTA: Refurbished Green Line Trolleys Returning to Service*
> 5/22/2015
> ...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

* Bourne Voters On Board With Commuter Rail *

http://www.capenews.net/bourne/news/bourne-voters-on-board-with-commuter-rail/article_b955d55a-008e-11e5-b734-03f4a0be0c0f.html


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Official from MBTA:



> http://www.mbta.com/about_the_mbta/news_events/?id=6442454642&month=&year=
> 
> *MassDOT Completes Acquisition of Framingham Secondary Rail Line*
> 6/17/2015
> ...


----------



## drmelen (Sep 29, 2011)

Does anybody has info about the Green Line expansion from Lechmere?


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Is there any long-term plans for electrification of the commuter rail or replacing diesel-freight trains with DMUs?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

LtBk said:


> Is there any long-term plans for electrification of the commuter rail or replacing diesel-freight trains with DMUs?


There have some proposals for Electrifying the South Station lines and some starter DMUs for the Fairmount Line.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Government Center Station Rebuild 


Untitled by ECBrads, on Flickr

  by ECBrads, on Flickr


IMG_8257 by David Couhig, on Flickr


----------



## citylover94 (Sep 24, 2015)

Honestly I have no personal experience but it would be very difficult the commuter rail doesn't go there I think there are some bus routes but they are very infrequent and if you need to travel between different places in Burlington it would be very difficult. I wouldn't really suggest it. According to google maps you can take the silver line bus to the red line then transfer to the #350 bus at Alewife and take that to it but it takes over an hour and a half.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Why would you choose such an out-of-the-way hotel?


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

It might be cheaper, it might be closer to whatever event/people he/she is attending/meeting. It could be any one of a number of things.


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

we are going to have conference in burlington marriott hotel... frankly, i'd prefer boston downtow)))
anyhow, i maanged to check it. red line and then bus 350. 



Woonsocket54 said:


> Why would you choose such an out-of-the-way hotel?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Government Center new entrance construction










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Government_Center_headhouse_construction,_November_2015.JPG

Construction at Boston Landing (new MBTA station in Allston on the Framingham-Worcester Line)










https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...ork_east_of_Everett_Street,_November_2015.JPG


----------



## JimmyHD (Feb 28, 2013)

So, which version of these MBA has chosen for green line?

This:










or this _/mid 20th century crap/_:


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

I think (hope) the lower one is a color rendering because caf may own the design copyright


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

JimmyHD said:


>


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Boston Landing Station - 2015.12.07

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/..._Landing_construction_site,_December_2015.JPG


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Here's a very negative column on the MBTA:

http://www.boston.com/news/local/20...t-got-worse/wNhvv8df0bihoU7mLW95jK/story.html

So they reenacted the Dennis Hopper scene from the end of "Speed." Big deal. No one died or got seriously injured. 

What a bunch of negative Nellies.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Official from MBTA:



> http://www.mbta.com/about_the_mbta/news_events/?id=6442455412&month=&year=
> 
> *MBTA ACTS ON GREEN LINE EXTENSION CONTRACTS*
> 12/11/2015
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The MBTA needs to fire their lawyers. What a mess!


----------



## WillR (Oct 22, 2015)

I was happy to hear about the green line extension, but with its bad management, I am more than doubtful that it is either not going to happen or will happen in the next century...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Yea its abit depressing , but increasingly not uncommon in Massachusetts.. Most large scale Infrastructure projects get delayed and go over budget.. Or there built cheaply and have poor service.


----------



## mrsmartman (Mar 16, 2015)

*NORTH SOUTH RAIL LINK*










MAP OF EXISTING COMMUTER RAIL SYSTEM, WITH NO CONNECTION BETWEEN NORTH AND SOUTH. [© BRAD BELLOWS ARCHITECTS]










Map of unified system, with all commuter rail and transit lines connected in downtown Boston. [© Brad Bellows Architects]

http://www.northsouthraillink.org/


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

A good start. But it definitely should be expanded in several directions. Wickford Junction isn't even on the map!


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*third Quarter 2015 Daily Ridership numbers for Boston*

Heavy Rail / MBTA (Red , Blue , Orange) - 578,500 (2015) : 3.93% + 
Bus Ridership / MBTA Bus - 376,800 (2015) : -1.15%
Trolley Bus / MBTA - 4,300 (2015) : -5.35%
Commuter Rail / MBTA - 121,600 (2015) : -5.08%
Light Rail / MBTA (Green line) - 232,000 (2015) : 5.80%
Ferries / MBTA - 6,400 (2015) : 2.22%


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Cold weather means MBTA starts being shitty again....

http://www.boston.com/news/2016/01/...e-temp-drop/q5HZU7rARJgk2bJN8NscuI/story.html

I really don't know how Bostonians put up with this. The Boston Tea Party of 1773 was initiated over a less significant injustice.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Cold weather means MBTA starts being shitty again....
> 
> http://www.boston.com/news/2016/01/...e-temp-drop/q5HZU7rARJgk2bJN8NscuI/story.html
> 
> I really don't know how Bostonians put up with this. The Boston Tea Party of 1773 was initiated over a less significant injustice.


What about the "winter resiliency plan"? There is even no snow today.....

Broken rail, LOL....


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

Ya, it's more the $7 Billion in maintenance backlog


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

aquaticko said:


> is doing serious damage to the city.


Is that true? Boston recently snagged the headquarters of GE, and Massachusetts is considered a leading tech and innovation state. The region seems to be prospering in spite of having a third-world mass transit system.


----------



## citylover94 (Sep 24, 2015)

The city/region itself seem to be doing okay for now although if things don't change and some much needed capacity increasing expansions as well as coverage expansions and repair work does not occur in several years the city may find itself having major issues with traffic and congestion/failures of the transit system because of the increase in population and workers moving around the city/region.


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Is that true? Boston recently snagged the headquarters of GE, and Massachusetts is considered a leading tech and innovation state. The region seems to be prospering in spite of having a third-world mass transit system.


Absolutely. As a former MBTA user for 6+ years, the amount of time I have lost due to breakdowns, delays and mismanagement is at least a month altogether. The Boston metro is a hostage to the MBTA since they are a monopoly and there is no other viable alternative. Therefore they can do whatever they want and are always greedy. Government racketeering at its best.


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

Well that's fantastic, so does anyone have any ideas o how to fix it or we just going to kvetch?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*'It was operator error, my fault' says runaway train operator*


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Tower Dude said:


> Well that's fantastic, so does anyone have any ideas o how to fix it or we just going to kvetch?


Really, just kvetch. If I were king, I'd just tax the rest of the state's and region's economy, as being a life-long southern New Hampshire resident, I know that by and large, Boston's economy is New England's economy. However, in absence of dictatorial power...I'm at a loss.


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

Well would an tri-state agency with tri-state taxing power really help?


----------



## phoenixboi08 (Dec 6, 2009)

Tower Dude said:


> Well would an tri-state agency with tri-state taxing power really help?


No, but a Metro Council (e.g. Minneapolis) could help matters.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Tower Dude said:


> Well would an tri-state agency with tri-state taxing power really help?


I doubt it. Far too many people "Up North" (i.e., Northern NH, and also most of Maine and Vermont) are quite sure that Boston has _nothing_ to do with them, and that's probably arguable to a point, at least for Burlington, so there's no way that people would get behind that kind of system.


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

Well I meant RI and NH because they seem fairly dependent on Boston


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^Absolutely, but even then, at least in my personal experience, people are too parochial to support that kind of thing. As far as I'm concerned, Portland (ME) is part of the Greater Boston metropolitan area, as it's within a 2-hour drive, meaning that commuting is feasible, and therefore that the economic activity between the two cities is likely equally attributable to each. Living where I do, my perspective is obviously slightly skewed, but Boston _is_ New England. We ought to be behaving in accordance with that fact.


----------



## citylover94 (Sep 24, 2015)

2 hours is a bit too far to really include in the Boston area. For example that would mean my hometown of White River Junction, VT would be in the commuting area of greater Boston and it definitely is not. That is not to say there are not strong ties for example there are multiple bus routes that travel to Boston that average a departure every hour to hour and a half but almost no one commutes down to even the Manchester NH area for work for example. I mention this example because I am more familiar but the distance to Maine and commuting patterns to Boston seem to be similar in that most people do day trips or work trips, but don't usually work within metro Boston.


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

My humble contribution to the Boston metro map saga










High resolution image here:
http://www.inat.fr/metro/boston/


----------



## drmelen (Sep 29, 2011)

Beautiful map


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

^^ thanks 

I tried several different approaches to geography/landscape and finally decided to simplify it to the utmost with only a schematized Charles River and bay.


----------



## citylover94 (Sep 24, 2015)

It looks beautiful the only problem and this is very small to some extent is that some potential future extensions would require a total redesign of the map you created. For example the Blue Line extension to Lynn would require a total change to how the Newburyport/Rockport Line are shown. Same goes for the Lowell Line and the GLX.

That said however I love the overall aesthetic of the map!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

citylover94 said:


> the Blue Line extension to Lynn


Science fiction. This is the MBTA we're talking about here.


----------



## citylover94 (Sep 24, 2015)

A good design will account for any changes it possibly can while remaining clear even if those changes don't appear likely. It is just part of what I have been taught regarding design for transit mapping.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Photos of construction at Government Center station taken by a trespasser and reddit user.

https://www.reddit.com/r/boston/comments/49ncaw/i_managed_to_sneak_into_the_government_center/


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Kind of surprised they didn't take this opportunity to install platform screen doors. This station probably won't see any more work done for many decades, so it seems like installing them would've been pretty obvious. Any particular reason that we know of why they weren't?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Runaway Red Line train passes the station without stopping*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Hundreds of riders aboard Green Line derailment*


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*1st Quarter 2016 Daily Ridership numbers for Boston*


Heavy Rail / MBTA (Red , Blue , Orange) - 551,000 (2016) : 7.35% + 
Bus Ridership / MBTA Bus - 381,200 (2016) : 7.06%
Trolley Bus / MBTA - 4,900 (2016) : -0.87%
Light Rail / MBTA (Green line) - 181,700 (2016) : -1.55%
Ferries / MBTA - 4,100 (2015) : 41.56%


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

http://blog.mass.gov/transportation/mbta/mbta-hoverboards-not-allowed/


----------



## Tågälskaren (May 9, 2005)

By *ThomasRosieFan2*


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/.../boston-green-line-extension-eoi-invited.html
> 
> *Boston Green Line extension EOI invited*
> 06 Oct 2016
> ...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Survey to Measure Demand for Regional Overnight Bus Service*"

http://www.mbta.com/about_the_mbta/news_events/?id=6442457106&month=&year=


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

2/3 mock-up of the future Orange Line trains

https://twitter.com/steveannear/status/798543995286732800


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Woonsocket54 said:


> "*Survey to Measure Demand for Regional Overnight Bus Service*"
> 
> http://www.mbta.com/about_the_mbta/news_events/?id=6442457106&month=&year=


Strange why they would need to do a survey. Why wouldn't they just estimate the demand based on current overnight ridership?


----------



## citylover94 (Sep 24, 2015)

Because they don't have any data because they don't run any service during that time.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Who is responsible for overnight service in Boston? Strange why they would have a totally separate agency just for that...


----------



## Latifundio (Nov 10, 2016)

It seems to me a unique and unequaled means of transport.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Nouvellecosse said:


> Who is responsible for overnight service in Boston? Strange why they would have a totally separate agency just for that...


Like everything with the MBTA, it is a result of graft.

http://www.bostonmagazine.com/news/blog/2016/11/02/mbta-tech-officer-bridj/

Unfortunately not much can be done except abolishing MBTA and replacing it with something else, which is obviously not happening.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

MBTA's new hydrogen-powered bus














































http://milesonthembta.blogspot.com/2016/11/the-mbtas-new-hydrogen-powered-bus.html


----------



## swimmer_spe (Aug 15, 2013)

zidar fr said:


> My humble contribution to the Boston metro map saga
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A beautiful map. What software did you use?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...c-trains-for-boston-red-line.html?channel=535
> 
> *More CRRC trains for Boston Red Line*
> Tuesday, December 13, 2016
> ...


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

^^This is only for Orange and Red lines, yes? Any plans to replace blue line cars?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*MBTA Green Line Extension Now Expected To Open In 2021*"

http://www.wbur.org/news/2016/12/08/green-line-extension-delay


----------



## citylover94 (Sep 24, 2015)

BoulderGrad said:


> ^^This is only for Orange and Red lines, yes? Any plans to replace blue line cars?


I believe the blue line cars were just replaced a few years ago so there isn't a need to replace them. The 700 series fully replaced the 600 series cars in 2011 when the last 600 series cars were retired and are still in great condition. 

Blue Line Equipment Wikipedia Page


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

New ferry terminal in Hingham, Massachusetts opens this month.

http://hingham.wickedlocal.com/news...w-7-million-ferry-terminal-to-open-next-month


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Corruption appears to be on the rise already. There are allegations of bribery floating around this contract.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...-backed-commuter-station-opens-in-boston.html

*New Balance-backed commuter station opens in Boston*
22 May 2017



















USA: Passenger services began to call at Boston Landing station on MBTA’s commuter network serving Boston on May 22. The station is located between Yawkey and Newtonville on the Framingham/Worcester Line.

Construction began in October 2015 and was led by Skanska. The $20m project was funded by private partner New Balance through its NB Development subsidiary. The sportswear company will fund maintenance of the station for the first 10 years of operation

...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Countdown clock on Mattapan line










https://twitter.com/MBTA/status/869637051091734530/photo/1


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*update on Silver Line express bus service between Boston and Chelsea, MA (opening April 2018)*

Updated 2015 Project Map by krispup69, on Flickr

Updated Project Overview Area by krispup69, on Flickr

Eastern Ave Station by krispup69, on Flickr

Eastern Ave Station by krispup69, on Flickr

Eastern Ave Station by krispup69, on Flickr

Eastern Ave Station by krispup69, on Flickr

Cottage Street Crossing Area by krispup69, on Flickr

Cottage Street Crossing by krispup69, on Flickr

Cottage Street Crossing by krispup69, on Flickr

Bellingham Street Bridge by krispup69, on Flickr

Bellingham Street Bridge by krispup69, on Flickr

Bellingham Street Bridge by krispup69, on Flickr

Library/Willow by krispup69, on Flickr

Willow Street by krispup69, on Flickr

Willow Street by krispup69, on Flickr

Library Street by krispup69, on Flickr

Library Street by krispup69, on Flickr

Box District Station by krispup69, on Flickr

Box District Station by krispup69, on Flickr

Box District Station by krispup69, on Flickr

Box District Station by krispup69, on Flickr

Box District Station by krispup69, on Flickr

Box District Station by krispup69, on Flickr

Box District Station by krispup69, on Flickr

Box District Station by krispup69, on Flickr

Box District Station by krispup69, on Flickr

Box District Station by krispup69, on Flickr

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28851155122/in/album-72157682385529691/

Broadway Bridge by krispup69, on Flickr

Broadway Bridge by krispup69, on Flickr

Broadway Bridge by krispup69, on Flickr

Broadway Bridge by krispup69, on Flickr

Broadway Bridge by krispup69, on Flickr

Bellingham Square Station by krispup69, on Flickr

Bellingham Sq Station by krispup69, on Flickr

Bellingham Sq Station by krispup69, on Flickr

Bellingham Sq Station by krispup69, on Flickr

Spruce Street Crossing by krispup69, on Flickr

Spruce Street Crossing by krispup69, on Flickr

Chelsea Station by krispup69, on Flickr

Chelsea Station by krispup69, on Flickr

Chelsea Station by krispup69, on Flickr

Chelsea Station by krispup69, on Flickr

Chelsea Station by krispup69, on Flickr

Chelsea Station by krispup69, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Replacement of Commonwealth Avenue Bridge (over Interstate 90/Massachusetts Turnpike) in Boston, including new tracks for Green Line (B branch)









https://twitter.com/MBTA/status/894591300728745985









https://twitter.com/MBTA/status/894591300728745985


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*First batch of Orange line cars just rolled off the production line*


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Can't wait for the Red Line trains to be replaced...they're so noisy.


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

Why do American cities still insist on non walk thru cars? Such an oudated design- sure it helps with sound and fire insulation? But it's such a waste of space!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

tjrgx said:


>


More on the new rolling stock : http://www.scmp.com/tech/china-tech...china-subway-trains-will-head-boston-december


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

cal_t said:


> Why do American cities still insist on non walk thru cars? Such an oudated design- sure it helps with sound and fire insulation? But it's such a waste of space!


They are obsessed with the thought that you need to be able to uncouple the cars if one goes out for maintenance. Meanwhile the rest of the world seems to have found solutions to that. NYC is finally ordering some (as test..), after which more cities will surely follow (as is always the case with these things).


----------



## Rainbow_DASH (Dec 23, 2014)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Replacement of Commonwealth Avenue Bridge (over Interstate 90/Massachusetts Turnpike) in Boston, including new tracks for Green Line (B branch)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any particular reason why they're still using wooden sleepers?


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

> *Nashua One Step Closer to Getting Commuter Rail*
> 
> By Paige Sutherland • Oct 11, 2017
> 
> ...


Finally, some movement in the right direction! Considering how little risk this poses to the city and the state, it'd be an act of pure sabotage to stop it--though I wouldn't put that past our predatory legislature.

What is strange to me is that this is being contracted out to a company whose primary business is on the Fitchburg Line, instead of someone who can run trains on the Lowell Line. That means that people looking to travel to Boston will need to transfer at Lowell, which would be a pretty silly reason for this to end up failing.

Nonetheless, I'm optimistic. Our state has been out of the train game far too long.


----------



## jay stew (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## phoenixboi08 (Dec 6, 2009)

MrAronymous said:


> They are obsessed with the thought that you need to be able to uncouple the cars if one goes out for maintenance. Meanwhile the rest of the world seems to have found solutions to that. NYC is finally ordering some (as test..), after which more cities will surely follow (as is always the case with these things).


... they’d also need to retrofit existing maintenance facilities and yards, no?

I think that’s been the real wrench. 

Even Alstom convinced Amtrak not to go with an EMU option (eg Pendolino platform) for the Acela replacements for similar reasons. Instead, they will use a single, traction/power car.

If anything, the real problem is that US agencies rarely do entire fleet-replacements (although BART - and maybe WAMTA(?) - will upgrade their entire fleet) at once. It’s always been incremental, which seems to aggravate this - and many other - issue(s).


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Orange line*










folding wheelchair 









stretcher


----------



## Rainbow_DASH (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Update on Silver Line BRT expansion to Chelsea, MA (opening April 2018)

http://www.chelsearecord.com/2017/1...come-together-service-to-begin-in-april-2018/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Wollaston station on the Red Line will temporarily close for works on 2018.01.08. This is the last non-accessible station on the Red Line. After it reopens, the entirety of the Red Line will be 100% accessible. 










https://www.mbta.com/projects/wolla...llaston-station-improvements-affect-your-trip


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Boston in the snow*









https://twitter.com/MBTA/status/948973368753246209









https://twitter.com/carmensunion589/status/948947892999540736









https://twitter.com/MBTA/status/948947615336550400









https://twitter.com/MBTA/status/948947615336550400









https://twitter.com/MBTA/status/949326023442739200


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

#GreenLineExtension prep work ongoing: Crews begin test pit work near the new #MBTA #Lechmere Station. 










https://twitter.com/MassDOT/status/964499758470582272


----------



## citylover94 (Sep 24, 2015)

K_ said:


> Why are the Green Line cars so short? I was in Boston and found it rather odd that a service that has most of the time its own right of way uses short street cars. Comparable systems in Europe use vehicles that are 40 or even 60 meter long.


The green line uses such short cars because of clearance issues involving a couple loops in the system that would put too much stress on a longer car or would be impassable in a longer vehicle. The Green Line Extension is removing the tightest radius loop in the system and a few other planned changes mean that the next car order for the Type 10 trams will be looking for longer cars like what are used in European systems. This news article shows an MBTA created virtual tour of what they are looking to purchase MBTA looks at longer, larger Green Line trolleys. The design shown would allow for two of these new cars coupled together to equal the capacity of four of the current cars coupled together but would fit at nearly all the current stations with only a few stops needing to be extended.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Stopped-Train Messaging Begins August 28 on MBTA Countdown Clocks*

https://www.mbta.com/news/2018-08-27/stopped-train-messaging-begins-august-28-mbta-countdown-clocks


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Reconstruction of Wollaston station (Red Line)



















https://www.mbta.com/projects/wolla...nts/update/construction-photos-september-2018


----------



## jfk52917 (Oct 24, 2018)

*Mattapan Trolley*

This might have already been asked in this forum, but is the Mattapan Trolley still running? When I lived in Boston in 2017, I remember hearing that it had been replaced by buses indefinitely because of motor issues in some of the old PCC cars, but I was wondering if they had fixed them since then.


----------



## Sterlyng65 (Oct 23, 2011)

jfk52917 said:


> This might have already been asked in this forum, but is the Mattapan Trolley still running? When I lived in Boston in 2017, I remember hearing that it had been replaced by buses indefinitely because of motor issues in some of the old PCC cars, but I was wondering if they had fixed them since then.




Yeah there still running


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Orange and Red lines use same fleet right?


----------



## citylover94 (Sep 24, 2015)

No they each have their own set of cars because the tunnel dimensions are different. The orange line cars are shorter and narrower than the red line cars.


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

citylover94 said:


> No they each have their own set of cars because the tunnel dimensions are different. The orange line cars are shorter and narrower than the red line cars.


Ah ok. I definitely know Blue lines use different cars.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Pedestrian tunnel connecting North Station (commuter rail/Amtrak) to North Station (Orange Line and Green Line) will open next month.




























source: https://twitter.com/LMRAMIREZGM/status/1060258345574166530


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Pedestrian tunnel connecting North Station (commuter rail/Amtrak) to North Station (Orange Line and Green Line) will open next month.


Does that really mean that for the last 120 years there has not been a direct connection?


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

There does appear to have been a direct connection to the Garden (which was what the current stadium replaced) from the old elevated station. But the path from the underground stop up through the elevated station was incredibly circuitous, if it existed as a coherent route at all.

Then, the Green Line opened in the face of a GOP convention in the immediate aftermath of 9/11. Security concerns prevented the lines from even OPERATING into North Station.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Yes, but North Station underground opened 1975 (Orange Line) and 2004 (Green Line). They were elevated before then.


ok thanks, that's fine then, 43 years is nothing!


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)




----------



## CB31 (May 23, 2010)

303249500


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*First Pair of MBTA Orange Line Cars Complete*"

https://www.mbta.com/news/2018-12-18/first-pair-mbta-orange-line-cars-complete


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

First new tram on the Green Line is now in service.









https://twitter.com/MBTA/status/1076185444184936448









https://twitter.com/MBTA/status/1076185444184936448









https://www.mbta.com/news/2018-12-21/new-mbta-green-line-car-goes-passenger-service









https://www.mbta.com/news/2018-12-21/new-mbta-green-line-car-goes-passenger-service


----------



## Tower Dude (Oct 13, 2013)

Good god the type 9s are ugly, and over crowded it would seem.


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

The paint scheme is horrid. And ordering these short units while the rest of the world is ordering long multiple-car light-rail-style units seems a bit old fashioned, or at least out of touch. I'm sure they'll chalk it up to network restraints and loop radii.

Turns out they're going to order actual modern vehicles anyway.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I agree they don't look good. Weren't they suppose to get better looking trams vehicles?


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

MrAronymous said:


> ... I'm sure they'll chalk it up to network restraints and loop radii.


The loop radii thing was obviously nonsense. If you can have two articulations within the car then why wouldn't you be able to have more than two?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Pedestrian tunnel connecting North Station (commuter rail/Amtrak) to North Station (Orange Line and Green Line) will open next month.


This finally opened earlier this month, a soulless connection between a subway station and a railway terminal.









https://twitter.com/spoftak/status/1082003043879669761









https://twitter.com/spoftak/status/1082003043879669761









https://twitter.com/spoftak/status/1082003043879669761









https://twitter.com/tdgarden/status/1082253038381924352


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Update on Green Line extension to Somerville

https://www.mbta.com/news/2019-02-2...lle-bridges-scheduled-be-closed-reconstructed


----------



## Never give up (Apr 8, 2009)

LtBk said:


> I agree they don't look good. Weren't they suppose to get better looking trams vehicles?


Yes. I thought so too, but something happened in the building process, or was the designer fired!


----------



## citylover94 (Sep 24, 2015)

The rendering above wasn't the final design and the picture on the left is of the Type 8 light rail vehicles made by Ansaldo Breda not the new CAF produced cars although the final design of them is nearly identical to the type 8 exterior. The next round of Type 10 cars are planned to be 110 foot long cars that would equal the capacity of two of the current cars the MBTA is using the Bombadier Flexity as the example of the type of vehicle they hope to get with that order. This is a picture of what they actually ended up looking like.










There are several projects currently underway or getting ready to start that will remove some of the tightest curves in the system that have a radius smaller than the radius that off the shelf vehicles have been approved for. This is based on a comparison of curves in the current system and the manufacturers own specs. This link provides a report done by a graduate student on MIT on the modernization needs of the Green line Strategies for meeting future capacity needs on the light rail MBTA Green Line


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

That new tunnel looks it dates to the 1950's

I guess they wanted to match the new green line streetcars.


----------



## HansonTransit (Mar 6, 2019)

Hanson MBTA commuter rail station 5 minutes to the south of Hanson dentist Freeman Dental Associates


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

My goodness, these trams look dated already. You see stylish looking trams from all over the world but the US is always stuck with ugly designed trains. Even the new Orange line trains from the CRRC, why don't they pick the designs from China? They look WAY better and modern. The Americans picking the design of these trains have very old taste.


----------



## MF-01 (Jan 21, 2018)

Americans, you need to adopt the European design for the subway and tramways


----------



## citylover94 (Sep 24, 2015)

The light rail in Boston is in the process of being modernized so they can use modern trams but I do agree the current ones look very dated. I think part of the reason the subway cars are built the way they are is because switching to articulated units would require a total rebuild of thee maintenance facilities to be able to handle them and the MBTA didn't have the funds to do that.


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

MF-01 said:


> Americans, you need to adopt the European design for the subway and tramways



Why?


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

JMBasquiat said:


> Why?


Because in America the public transport design is ugly and very dated.

Maybe it's for our history, but in Europe we pay more attention to the aesthetics and beauty of things in general, also for public transport.


----------



## TER200 (Jan 27, 2019)

FabriFlorence said:


> Maybe it's for our history, but in Europe we pay more attention to the aesthetics and beauty of things in general, also for public transport.


And americans pay more attention to robustness and easy maintenance for public transport vehicles.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

How trains vehicles designed for US easier to maintain?


----------



## TER200 (Jan 27, 2019)

LtBk said:


> How trains vehicles designed for US easier to maintain?


 For example those round, standardised headlights instead of fancy shapes, bulky bumpers ; also two-part windshields on some buses...


----------



## Sterlyng65 (Oct 23, 2011)

United States cities metropolitans do need to look at Europe cause our transit systems sucks. For some cities I should say.


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

FabriFlorence said:


> Because in America the public transport design is ugly and very dated.


Like this dirty, decrepit, ugly Roman train? 















Look at this unparalleled beauty in Prague 










Or this one in Paris 












> Maybe it's for our history, but in Europe we pay more attention to the aesthetics and beauty of things in general, also for public transport.


Odd then that metro trains in Rome, Paris, Prague, etc., are completely ugly and aesthetically unsightly.


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

It is a metro train. Who cares lol. If it is functional and clean enough it is fine.
Not everyone has too much money to spend on trains like Munich.


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

JMBasquiat said:


> Like this dirty, decrepit, ugly Roman train?


Rome Metro is an exception in Italy.

Look Naples Metro...


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

JMBasquiat said:


> Like this dirty, decrepit, ugly Roman train?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At the least the trains look modern.


----------



## TER200 (Jan 27, 2019)

JMBasquiat said:


> Or this one in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you need a sixty-years-old design to feel faily compared... it's not a good point I think.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

JMBasquiat said:


> Like this dirty, decrepit, ugly Roman train?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There are so many countries and cities in Europe, of course not all are great but on average the majority of their system, trains and stations are cleaner and more modern at least it doesn’t smell like piss. If you want to compare look at the Luxembourg trams, the new subway lines in Amsterdam, the metro system in Vienna, Copenhagen, Stockholm, Moscow, St. Petersburg, Budapest, Munich, Hamburg, Zurich, Madrid, Barcelona, Helsinki, Oslo are all perfect examples.


----------



## Clery (Dec 5, 2010)

JMBasquiat said:


> Or this one in Paris





TER200 said:


> If you need a sixty-years-old design to feel faily compared... it's not a good point I think.


Indeed, that Paris metro picture shows an MP59, designed in 1959 and first delivered in 1963. There are only 25 units currently surviving on







and their end is near. The program will see the end as well of the slightly less old MP73 currently serving both







.

The MP14 (which I'm not really a fan of but which is at least still more modern) will start getting delivered in driverless version by next year on







. The driverless version will be as well implemented on







once automation of the line is finished, and manual-driving version will be implemented as well on







in 2022. There should be no longer any MP59 or M73 in service for the Paris Olympics in 2024.


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*Boston !! ?*



Clery said:


> Indeed, that Paris metro picture shows an MP59, designed in 1959 and first delivered in 1963. There are only 25 units currently surviving on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what have this to do with the Boston page ????


----------



## Clery (Dec 5, 2010)

metro-world said:


> what have this to do with the Boston page ????


Sorry, I only wanted to point out that the train pictured in the photo was in the end of his life and then I got a bit lost in detailing about it.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Personally, I think that both the Prague and the Paris examples are quite nice looking.


----------



## citylover94 (Sep 24, 2015)

While I appreciate that having nice aesthetics for a transit system is a good thing in the US with how little investment there is in public transit I think the bigger focus should be on ensuring that the system continues to operate and making incremental improvements that can be done as part of basic maintenance. The biggest change I am hoping to see eventually is for the T to start buying articulated train-sets instead of the current practice of using non-articulated cars. They are moving towards this with the light rail vehicles and I hope that encourages them to do it for the heavy rail transit as well.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*MBTA Orange Line Car Rollout Delayed Until Summer*"

https://www.wbur.org/news/2019/03/25/orange-line-cars-delayed-again


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

not to dredge up old stuff but I have to admit I'm surprised at the reception for the new Green Line cars... I think they are quite nice! IMO they do a great job of updating the traditional aesthetic of the Green Line into the 21st century and feels like an excellent evolution of the old design. Oh well, beauty is in the eye of the beholder I guess!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"*Green Line extension facing 'schedule pressures'*"

https://www.wcvb.com/article/green-line-extension-facing-schedule-pressures/28686190


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The first brand-new Orange Line train has been put into service. It was manufactured in Springfield, Massachusetts by a Chinese manufacturing concern. More are on the way.

https://www.mbta.com/projects/orang...ate/first-new-orange-line-cars-join-the-fleet









https://twitter.com/JFabi/status/1161811409912705025









https://twitter.com/JFabi/status/1161811409912705025









https://twitter.com/JFabi/status/1161811409912705025









https://twitter.com/MBTA/status/1162136890260283392









https://twitter.com/MBTA/status/1162136890260283392









https://twitter.com/MBTA/status/1162136890260283392









https://twitter.com/RobertKearns/status/1161719341261426688









https://twitter.com/RobertKearns/status/1161719341261426688









https://twitter.com/RobertKearns/status/1161719341261426688









https://twitter.com/RobertKearns/status/1161719341261426688









https://twitter.com/MassGovernor/status/1161685295055757312









https://twitter.com/MassGovernor/status/1161685295055757312

First New MBTA Orange Line Cars Enter Passenger Service by Charlie Baker, on Flickr


----------



## Polak_w_Kanadzie (May 12, 2016)

Looks nice and shiny but old cars have so much more soul


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> The first brand-new Orange Line train has been put into service. It was manufactured in Springfield, Massachusetts by a Chinese manufacturing concern. More are on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the weird stainless steel things on the front for?


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Probably to keep visually or cognitively impaired people from falling onto the tracks after mistaking the gap between connected rail cars for a doors. That may be the front of train in that picture but it could be a middle part of a larger consist at a future time.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Wollaston station on the Red Line in Quincy has reopened following reconstruction*









https://twitter.com/SamStaiti/status/1162495377037254665









https://twitter.com/SamStaiti/status/1162495377037254665









https://twitter.com/SamStaiti/status/1162495377037254665









https://twitter.com/SamStaiti/status/1162495377037254665









https://twitter.com/MBTA/status/1162469076985425921









https://twitter.com/MBTA/status/1162469076985425921









https://twitter.com/MBTA/status/1162469076985425921









https://twitter.com/MBTA/status/1162469076985425921









https://twitter.com/Kellen_Browning/status/1162403698770886656









https://twitter.com/Kellen_Browning/status/1162403698770886656









https://twitter.com/Kellen_Browning/status/1162403698770886656









https://twitter.com/LgbtpressMedia/status/1162389440259665920









https://twitter.com/LgbtpressMedia/status/1162389440259665920









https://twitter.com/LgbtpressMedia/status/1162389440259665920









https://twitter.com/JFabi/status/1162358349360508929









https://twitter.com/JFabi/status/1162358349360508929









https://twitter.com/JFabi/status/1162358349360508929









https://twitter.com/SenJohnFKeenan/status/1162353009986297856









https://twitter.com/SenJohnFKeenan/status/1162353009986297856









https://twitter.com/SenJohnFKeenan/status/1162353009986297856









https://twitter.com/HopeMommaSkater/status/1162349298740322305









https://twitter.com/HopeMommaSkater/status/1162349298740322305









https://twitter.com/HopeMommaSkater/status/1162349298740322305









https://twitter.com/HopeMommaSkater/status/1162349298740322305









https://twitter.com/epubpupil/status/1162323936488693760









https://twitter.com/epubpupil/status/1162323936488693760









https://twitter.com/epubpupil/status/1162323936488693760









https://twitter.com/KThompson_WCVB/status/1162297765730422784









https://twitter.com/KThompson_WCVB/status/1162297765730422784









https://twitter.com/KThompson_WCVB/status/1162297765730422784

Miles, the MBTA online reviewer, reviews the station here:

http://milesintransit.com/2019/08/16/wollaston-2/


----------



## Jericho-79 (May 21, 2009)

So is the Wollaston station in Quincy fully functional now?

I'm traveling to Boston this fall, and I usually stay at a hotel in Quincy or North Quincy and use the Red Line to get into the city.

This is because hotel rates in Downtown Boston are ridiculous.:grumpy:


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

How long will this temporary building be in use before the new station will be ready?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Construction of Green Line extension

Green Line Extension, August 2019 by MassDOT, on Flickr


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

Nouvellecosse said:


> Probably to keep visually or cognitively impaired people from falling onto the tracks after mistaking the gap between connected rail cars for a doors. That may be the front of train in that picture but it could be a middle part of a larger consist at a future time.


Oh right. I know US railroads don't like fixed length units but I didn't realise the subways did that as well


----------



## citylover94 (Sep 24, 2015)

Not very often. The T extended platforms awhile back to up the lines to six car trains but I doubt they will do that again soon it would be very expensive and very difficult. I don't know of any subway systems in the US that run different length trains at different times on one line. The only line the T does that with is the light rail Green Line.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

MrAronymous said:


> How long will this temporary building be in use before the new station will be ready?





Jericho-79 said:


> So is the Wollaston station in Quincy fully functional now?
> 
> I'm traveling to Boston this fall, and I usually stay at a hotel in Quincy or North Quincy and use the Red Line to get into the city.
> 
> This is because hotel rates in Downtown Boston are ridiculous.:grumpy:


The Wollaston station is now in full operation as a permanent station on the Red Line.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* As the virus surges, traffic and MBTA ridership are stalling again *
Boston Globe _Excerpt_
Nov 28, 2020

Is Massachusetts slowing down again?

After travel in the state bottomed during the spring coronavirus lockdown, traffic and transit ridership slowly but steadily increased throughout the summer. People still moved a lot less than in 2019, but driving, subway ridership, and bus trips were all mostly on the upswing for several months.

But with the virus again on the march, travel seems to be dipping in response. MBTA subway ridership, which had been nearing 140,000 daily riders in October, is now closer to 120,000, Transportation Secretary Stephanie Pollack said at a recent public meeting. Bus ridership is similarly down, from nearly 180,000 daily trips to about 160,000. Auto vehicle counts have also tapered off since peaking around Labor Day, and even parts of the state that had previously seen a return to 2019 levels are back down again.

Pollack attributed the changes to the worsening state of the pandemic and public health directives.

More : As the virus surges, traffic and MBTA ridership are stalling again - The Boston Globe


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:









CRRC metro train debuts on Boston’s Red Line


MBTA began operation with the first six-car metro train built by CRRC in China on the Boston metro Red Line on December 30




www.railjournal.com


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)




----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"MBTA Announces Names of New Stations as Part of Green Line B Branch Station Consolidation Project"






MBTA Announces Names of New Stations as Part of Green Line B Branch Station Consolidation Project | News | MBTA


Official website of the MBTA -- schedules, maps, and fare information for Greater Boston's public transportation system, including subway, commuter rail, bus routes, and boat lines.




www.mbta.com


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

BRT-type bus stops are being installed for bus lane in Columbus Avenue.


















Columbus Avenue in Roxbury getting trolley-like bus stops


Construction crews have been busy in recent months building new bus stops between Egleston and Jackson squares for dedicated bus lanes and stops that planners say will mean a faster ride to and from Jackson Square and Ruggles on the 22, 29 and 44 bus routes. Read more.




www.universalhub.com


----------



## krnboy1009 (Aug 9, 2011)

Balkanada said:


>


New Yorker using any other public transit system in America probably goes through some sort of culture shock.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)




----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

CDOT/Metro-North may have enough M8 units that it might loan a pair to MBTA for testing purposes. The article is behind a paywall. Essentially this is the CDOT speaking:









Getting There: Commissioner talks train safety, fares and more


Commuters complain that trains make too many stops, slowing up the ride. So CDOT is...




www.ctinsider.com






Relevant portion for MBTA:

*



More M8 cars

Click to expand...

*


> As the final new M8 cars get delivered, the railroad has more than enough cars for needed service. CDOT may even have enough M8s to share a pair with MBTA in Boston for their testing, allowing for group orders of future cars. Testing of the M8s on Shore Line East is progressing (after six years).


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

Spring 2021 Service Changes | Previous Service Changes | MBTA


Official website of the MBTA -- schedules, maps, and fare information for Greater Boston's public transportation system, including subway, commuter rail, bus routes, and boat lines.




www.mbta.com





The MBTA is permanent closing of the following commuter rail stations:

Plimptonville on the Franklin Line
Prides Crossing on the Newburyport/Rockport Line
Silver Hill on the Fitchburg Line
Hastings on the Fitchburg Line


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

And not only will the MBTA close those stations (which are on existing lines that will continue service) but they will also end service to Plymouth on the Plymouth/Kingston Line, which is being renamed the Kingston Line.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Lechmere-Union Square portion of Green Line extension might open in October 2021









The MBTA is planning to open part of the Green Line Extension this October


MBTA officials have long said that they hoped the Green Line Extension into Somerville and Medford would be fully operational by December of 2021. For some riders, service is slated […]



www.boston.com


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

LYNN, MASSACHUSETTS: Bus 455 using the new shared bus-bike lane on North Common St near the Lynn Public Library on April 8, 2021.






City of Lynn, MassDOT, and MBTA Announce Completion of First-ever Bus Lane in Lynn and a Network of Bike Lanes to Improve Commutes for Thousands of Essential Workers | News | MBTA


Official website of the MBTA -- schedules, maps, and fare information for Greater Boston's public transportation system, including subway, commuter rail, bus routes, and boat lines.




www.mbta.com


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

'Something acting abnormally': New MBTA cars will stay off the tracks for now


The new Red and Orange line MBTA cars will stay off the tracks after engineers found a manufacturing problem that may have led to an Orange Line derailment in March. […]



www.boston.com


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

This is outrageously expensive . Only in America would a 2,000-foot tunnel and one new station cost this much.









Connecting Subway Lines Could Cost $850 Million, Take Nearly 10 Years


The project would feature a more than 2,000-foot tunnel underneath Cambridge Street to lengthen the Blue Line from its current endpoint at Bowdoin Station to the Charles/MGH Red Line station.




www.wbur.org


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> This is outrageously expensive . Only in America would a 2,000-foot tunnel and one new station cost this much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... the new platform and entrance at Bank station in London are costing about $500m, but that is enormously more difficult to build with 2000 years of archaelogy to worry about. So no, just America


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

Stuu said:


> Well... the new platform and entrance at Bank station in London are costing about $500m, but that is enormously more difficult to build with 2000 years of archaelogy to worry about. So no, just America


If there's a city that's going to have some archeology in the US, it'll be Boston. Maybe not 2000 year old archeology, but you might find the foundations of a long forgotten 1600's tavern, or the remnants of an old whaling boat under some streets.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Current schedule of the Boston subway (effective 2021.06.20)



https://cdn.mbta.com/sites/default/files/route_pdfs/2021-summer/RT-3.21.4.0.pdf


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

unfortunately there has been yet another delay to the Green Line extension.

The extension from Lechmere Square (Cambridge) to Union Square (Somerville) won't open until December 2021 at the earliest. The line to Medford/Tufts won't open until May 2022 at the earliest.




















MBTA says opening of the Green Line Extension will be delayed by several months


MBTA officials say full service to Somerville and Medford won't begin until May 2022, five months after the previously scheduled opening.



www.boston.com


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Construction of new stations on the "B" branch of Green Line at Boston University. The stops, which are very close to each other along the median of Commonwealth Avenue, are being consolidated.















Green Line Transformation Weekly Progress Update: July 11 – 16 | Updates | MBTA


Official website of the MBTA -- schedules, maps, and fare information for Greater Boston's public transportation system, including subway, commuter rail, bus routes, and boat lines.




www.mbta.com


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

Boston train crash sends nearly 2 dozen to hospital


One passenger described the impact as 'the worst amusement park ride that you could imagine'




www.nydailynews.com


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

But how could so many people have been injured? The Green Line tram moves about 5 mph, not nearly enough for a trip to the hospital.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Actually in the 2021.07.30 tram crash, the tram was going 30mph when it collided. That's why all those injuries occurred.









NTSB: Rear Train Was Going 30 MPH In 10 MPH Zone At Time Of Green Line Crash


The NTSB released new information in a Friday crash between two Green Line trains.




boston.cbslocal.com


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Construction of new Amory Street station on the Green Line "B" branch at Boston University















Green Line Transformation Weekly Progress Update: September 5 – 10 | Updates | MBTA


Official website of the MBTA -- schedules, maps, and fare information for Greater Boston's public transportation system, including subway, commuter rail, bus routes, and boat lines.




www.mbta.com


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

mbta.com/projects/green-line-extension-glx/update/first-green-line-trolleys-arrive-glx-facility

*First Green Line Trolleys Arrive at GLX Facility








*






First Green Line Trolleys Arrive at GLX Facility | Updates | MBTA


Official website of the MBTA -- schedules, maps, and fare information for Greater Boston's public transportation system, including subway, commuter rail, bus routes, and boat lines.




www.mbta.com


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

The new MBTA Green Line Cars might be the best looking Light Rail Rolling Stock in the country in my opinion. I am shocked there was so much negativity to their aesthetics earlier in this thread!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Green Line - Crews continue installing roofing at the new Amory Street station (October 2021) 













Green Line Transformation Weekly Progress Update: October 3 – 8 | Updates | MBTA


Official website of the MBTA -- schedules, maps, and fare information for Greater Boston's public transportation system, including subway, commuter rail, bus routes, and boat lines.




www.mbta.com


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Green Line extension opening is delayed again, in case anyone gives a flying fuçk









The opening of the first Green Line Extension branch has been delayed — again


Citing issues with a power substation, the MBTA announced Thursday that the opening of the Union Square branch is delayed until March 2022.



www.boston.com


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Dedicated bus lanes and four stops in the middle of Columbus Avenue have opened.













Walnut Avenue bus stop









Eyes On the Street: A Quick Ride on Boston’s New Transitway


Boston’s new center-running bus lanes are open for business in Roxbury, and they’re already delivering major benefits to pedestrian and transit riders along Columbus Avenue between Fran…



mass.streetsblog.org



















Columbus Avenue Bus Lanes Now Open | Updates | MBTA


Official website of the MBTA -- schedules, maps, and fare information for Greater Boston's public transportation system, including subway, commuter rail, bus routes, and boat lines.




www.mbta.com


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Two new Green Line stops opened at Boston University on 2021.11.15 as part of a station consolidation project on the "B" branch of the Green Line (surface part of tram that goes underground in central Boston). These are full "LRT" stops with handicap access.

Amory Street:

















File:Amory east end 211115.jpg - Wikimedia Commons







commons.wikimedia.org





Babcock Street:

















File:Babcock west end 211115.jpg - Wikimedia Commons







commons.wikimedia.org





















Two New Stations Open On Green Line


The MBTA opened two new stations on the Green Line's B branch Monday morning.




boston.cbslocal.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* MBTA Making Service Cuts Due To Bus Driver Shortage *
_Excerpt_
Dec 8, 2021

BOSTON (CBS) – A bus driver shortage is impacting the MBTA, and is leading to some service cuts over the next few weeks.

The MBTA says they are doubling down on efforts to fill hundreds of open positions including train and trolley operators, and especially bus drivers who are in high demand.

But until that happens service will be cut on some lines starting December 19. 

More : MBTA Making Service Cuts Due To Bus Driver Shortage


----------



## GojiMet86 (Jan 3, 2016)

MassDOT recommends having year-round commuter rail service to Cape Cod:



https://www.capenews.net/bourne/news/massdot-recommends-commuter-rail-extension-to-bourne/article_bdfb1d7b-cebf-50f0-b2b8-280b9a55c57e.html



*MassDOT Recommends Commuter Rail Extension To Bourne*​By MICHAEL J. RAUSCH Dec 2, 2021​​A study by the Massachusetts Department of Transportation recommends expansion of year-round, daily commuter rail service to Cape Cod. Extension of rail service to the Cape, the study suggests, would help efforts to combat climate change by reducing greenhouse gas emissions given a corresponding reduction in daily vehicle trips.​​MassDOT’s Final Cape Rail Study was presented to the Cape Cod Metropolitan Planning Organization on November 15. MassDOT conducted the study with technical support and guidance from the Cape Cod Commission.​​Outreach and input were developed by an advisory group consisting of elected officials and representatives from Bourne, Wareham and Middleborough, along with representatives of regional and local agencies, organizations and interest groups.​​The study listed among its goals the reduction of greenhouse gas emissions with fewer vehicles on the road. In addition, bringing commuter rail service to the Cape would increase economic opportunities for the region through “transit-oriented development and access to employment in the Boston region for commuters and occasional riders,” the study said.​​The only rail service currently offered to and from South Station in Boston to Cape Cod is the seasonal CapeFLYER train, which only operates during the summer, from Memorial Day through Labor Day.​​The Cape Rail Study examined two alternatives for expanded rail service. The first option would be focused on peak commuter hours and would offer weekday commuter service from South Station to the Cape, ending in Buzzards Bay. A transfer would be required at the MBTA’s Middleborough station for those traveling to or from Boston.​​The second possibility would provide service across the Cape Cod Canal, with dropoff at the platform near the Bourne Bridge. This alternative would offer additional service outside peak commuting hours. Those trips outside peak hours could be direct to and from Boston and the Cape, with no transfer needed.​​The study estimated that implementing the first alternative would result in a daily reduction of more than 800 vehicles on the road. Under the second alternative, that reduction in vehicles would increase to nearly 1,200.​​The study also estimated maintenance and operation costs at $5 million for the first alternative, while the second alternative would cost $9.3 million. The Cape Cod Commission website stated that developing a plan for operations and maintenance and identifying funding sources “are critical next steps towards implementation.”​​“While this study provides a foundation for potential future rail service to the Cape Cod region, there are additional systemwide changes and other factors that could affect and inform potential future implementation,” the commission said.​​Judith M. Froman is the Upper Cape representative to the Cape Cod Metropolitan Planning Organization. She noted the benefits of commuter rail for the entire Cape in reducing vehicular traffic. Extension of rail service to Bourne, she said, would increase accessibility to Boston and allow commuters “to utilize their time on the train to their personal benefit.”​​“The main commercial area of Bourne, Buzzards Bay, is making some strides, and this effort could create more possibilities for a vibrant work-life balance and lifestyle,” she said.​​Cape Cod Regional Transit Authority administrator Thomas S. Cahir said he was enthused by the release of the report, given that he has been advocating for years that commuter rail service should be extended to Buzzards Bay. Mr. Cahir added that bringing commuter rail to the Cape should be viewed in the larger picture of transportation and infrastructure improvements either underway or in discussion, specifically the new canal bridges, the Bourne rail trail and work being done at the East Rotary.​​“I think it certainly will happen,” Mr. Cahir said, “but it’s going to have to happen in a broader context.”​​Mr. Cahir also suggested that timing plays a large part in rolling out Cape commuter rail service. He said several public transportation modes continue to struggle to reach their pre-pandemic numbers.​​Commuter rail, at roughly 60 percent of its 2019 numbers, lags the furthest behind in recapturing ridership, he said. It may be prudent, he said, to wait for more of the public to feel comfortable using public transit again.​​“I think at the right time, it will happen,” he said, “but it will be one of many things that hopefully happen to improve traffic flow in the canal region and Upper Cape.”​​Marie J. Oliva, president and chief executive officer of the Cape Cod Canal Region Chamber of Commerce, called the release of MassDOT’s study “excellent news” and said it brings the region one step closer to extending rail service to the Cape.​​“Everything has been contingent on this study,” she said, adding that the project has been talked about for several years. “The consensus of the town is we want this done, and we’re going to do everything we can to make sure this happens.”​​Ms. Oliva said that, with MassDOT on board with the idea of extending rail service to the Cape, the next step is securing the funding. She said that, at this point, a recommendation is being made with release of the study, but there are still many unanswered questions.​​“This is something the town has been waiting for, so it’s great news, but where’s the funding coming from? Will MassDOT pay for it?” she said.​​Bourne Select Board chairman Peter J. Meier concurred that the study was “a positive step in the long-term process to bring rail service to Buzzards Bay.” He agreed with Ms. Oliva that it is one thing to make a recommendation and something else entirely to bring money to a project.​​“It’s nice that MassDOT recognizes the need,” he said. “Now we need to put the money and the political capital behind it, and that starts with our elected leadership.”​


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Future for Boston by Matt Csenge, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Boston’s new hero: woman who jumped from burning subway car into river*
The Guardian _Excerpt_
July 23, 2022

Boston Red Sox legend David Ortiz will be inducted into the baseball hall of fame this weekend. Aside from the three World Series he helped bring to the city, among the memories this is likely to stir up among fans is the rousing speech Big Papi gave shortly after the Boston Marathon bombing. “This is our fucking city!” he shouted at Fenway Park.

Many locals had a similar reaction to the heroics of another Boston figure on Thursday morning when an MBTA train heading into the neighboring city of Somerville caught on fire.

Thankfully no one was injured, but the sudden fire, as the train crossed over the Mystic River – known in part for its historic use, and misuse, in local industry – was a frightening experience for the 200 or so passengers who climbed out of windows on to the tracks.

One commuter remained undaunted, though. She jumped off the tracks into the water, swam to shore, and carried on with her morning.

“An unidentified female passenger jumped off the bridge into the river,” Somerville fire chief Charles Breen told the Boston Globe.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

This is absolutely pathetic. How the hell is the entire MBTA board not being tossed out, and Baker with them? The whole system is falling apart. Pair it with MA's reluctance to build enough housing and it's just a matter of time before Harvard, MIT, and Mass General can't save the city, and all of New England goes down with it.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Transit woes mount for Boston’s beleaguered subway riders *
_Excerpt_
Aug 7, 2022

BOSTON (AP) — For Boston subway riders, it seems every week brings a new tale of transit woe.

Runaway trains. Subway cars belching smoke and fire. Fatal accidents. Malfunctioning station escalators. Rush hour trains running on weekend schedules. Brand-new subway cars pulled from service. Derailed construction vehicles.

The repeated chaos of the nation’s oldest subway system has stretched the nerves of riders, prompted a probe by the Federal Transit Administration and worried political leaders.

More : Transit woes mount for Boston's beleaguered subway riders


----------



## bd popeye (May 29, 2010)

*Exploring Boston's Green Line*






*New shut downs in place on MBTA's Red Line*


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> * Transit woes mount for Boston’s beleaguered subway riders *
> _Excerpt_
> Aug 7, 2022
> 
> ...


How can this happen?



> In September, a 40-year-old Boston University professor *plunged to his death through a rusted subway staircase*, and nine people were injured when an escalator at a station malfunctioned later that month. In April, a 39-year-old man died when his arm got stuck in a malfunctioning subway car door. More than two dozen people went to the hospital last July when a Green Line train rear-ended another trolley.


Isn't there any inspection regime? How can staircase rust to such degree that it is no longer safe?


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

*CAF to supply 102 LRVs for Boston under $US 811m contract*









THE Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority (MBTA) board of directors has selected CAF USA as the successful bidder for a $US 811m contract to supply 102 LRVs for Boston’s Green Line.
The base contract also includes two driving simulators, fleet parts, specialised tools and test equipment for the vehicles supplied, as well as a three-year warranty. There are options for the supply of additional vehicles and equipment.
This is CAF’s second project in Boston, after supplying 24 type 9 LRVs in 2014 for the Green Line under a contract worth $US 118m, with the first trains delivered in 2019. The Green Line is made up of four branches totalling more than 30kmand includes a tunnel section under central Boston that opened in 1897, the first of its kind in the United States.
The new seven-section units, known as type 10, will replace the type 7 and 8 LRVs that currently operate on the Green Line. The 100% low-floor vehicles will feature priority areas for passengers with reduced mobility, passenger information screens and new collision -safety technology.
_Boston.com _reports that four pilot vehicles will be delivered in 2026, with two LRVs due to be introduced each month from the spring of 2027.
CAF will manufacture and assemble the cars and other components at its plant in Elmira, New York, and at its facilities in Spain.
CAF is currently completing the third order for new LRVs for Kansas City, as well as 26 LRVs for the Purple Line in Maryland.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Boston by Chris Stritzel, on Flickr


----------



## Gans-Peter (3 mo ago)

👆Tell me, is it okay to sit like this, with your feet on the seat?


----------



## Pierre50 (Jun 4, 2013)

Normally not, but unfortunately we can see these type of situations in a lot of places around the world. 
Happily there are exceptions !!


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Are the CRRC trains behaving themselves these days?


----------



## GISf (Aug 15, 2007)

*Green Line (E) Lechmere – Medford/Tufts *(+5.2 km)


----------



## GISf (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

So... who is to blame for this? The new stations don't look new at all and are built on the cheap. When I saw them for the first time I thought they were still under construction.. and that's without having seen the renders of the architect's design. I only looked those up after I wondered why it's such a struggle in the US to build non-cheap looking aesthetically pleasing modern stations. This is what 2.3 _billion_ dollars gets you in the USA, I guess.

It's a reoccuring problem in the area... the type 9 cars looked about 30 years out of date the day they entered service. Wait that's not fair not even people in the 90s would think up such an atrocious paint scheme.


















First image, acceptable in the modern industrialised world. Second picture, not so much.


----------



## Khaul (Sep 8, 2009)

MrAronymous said:


> So... who is to blame for this? The new stations don't look new at all and are built on the cheap. When I saw them for the first time I thought they were still under construction.. and that's without having seen the renders of the architect's design. I only looked those up after I wondered why it's such a struggle in the US to build non-cheap looking aesthetically pleasing modern stations. This is what 2.3 _billion_ dollars gets you in the USA, I guess.
> 
> It's a reoccuring problem in the area... the type 9 cars looked about 30 years out of date the day they entered service. Wait that's not fair not even people in the 90s would think up such an atrocious paint scheme.
> View attachment 4351290
> ...


Yes, that's very interesting and somehow hard to explain. Even the most progressive cities in the US build public transport in an ugly, retrograde way, i.e. Denver with its 40 year old looking trains. It is almost as if the whole country is in a postmodern groundhog loop, stuck somewhere in the late 80s. 

It does not help that the most clever American transit advocates fail to criticise this trend but rather behave in an Evangelical way. I follow CityNerd in Youtube and agree with almost anything he says. He is usually spot on, but alas, he moved to Las Vegas and is cycling everywhere under a 40 degree sun. That's the zeal, the faith of the coalminer.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

I honestly think many of us transit-oriented Americans have given up; certainly I know I have. So many failures of imagination and so little curiosity about the rest of the world from the people in charge, even in a place as famously international and transit-dependent as New York, so little positive change anywhere….What reason do we have to hope for good, efficient station designs when almost all of even the most basic aspects of our transit systems are so far behind globally competitive?

I’ll start paying attention to the stations on the should-be-a-metro-line-by now Green Line when they start taking the NSRL seriously.


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

It's certainly utilitarian but I hesitate to say what's wrong with it. As far as the platform surface material is concerned, I prefer simple concrete / tarmac / matt pavement tiles over glossy tiles that are favoured in some Asian countries. Yes on a wet/snowy day the platform surface will look a bit messy but it'll be safe. Honestly, this station is no worse than Custom House on London's newly opened Elizabeth line. The platform canopy isn't exactly aesthetically designed, but at least there is (unless I'm very much mistaken) a full-length canopy. Custom House doesn't have that.


----------



## Khaul (Sep 8, 2009)

NCT said:


> It's certainly utilitarian but I hesitate to say what's wrong with it. As far as the platform surface material is concerned, I prefer simple concrete / tarmac / matt pavement tiles over glossy tiles that are favoured in some Asian countries. Yes on a wet/snowy day the platform surface will look a bit messy but it'll be safe. Honestly, this station is no worse than Custom House on London's newly opened Elizabeth line. The platform canopy isn't exactly aesthetically designed, but at least there is (unless I'm very much mistaken) a full-length canopy. Custom House doesn't have that.


This platform and canopy are actually quite ok. The awnings and pillars are similar to what you would find in Japan. The Boston trams, ugly as hell.


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

The one pictured looks like a Type 7 (late 80s) model? No uglier or prettier than Vienna's Type E2 or Duewag B type which are of similar vintage.


----------



## Khaul (Sep 8, 2009)

NCT said:


> The one pictured looks like a Type 7 (late 80s) model? No uglier or prettier than Vienna's Type E2 or Duewag B type which are of similar vintage.


Type 8s and 9s are horrors on wheels, and look 20 years older than actually are. Type 7s also look ancient for the late 80s. Vienna's type E is a design from the 1950s.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

MrAronymous said:


> So... who is to blame for this? The new stations don't look new at all and are built on the cheap. When I saw them for the first time I thought they were still under construction.. and that's without having seen the renders of the architect's design. I only looked those up after I wondered why it's such a struggle in the US to build non-cheap looking aesthetically pleasing modern stations. This is what 2.3 _billion_ dollars gets you in the USA, I guess.


The Green Line extension had to be cut back because the costs went up, which also led to the stations being far more utilitarian than originally planned. The political environment in the US is the major factor in this


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

I was talking about the finishes and the canopies. You know, the things that actually differ from the renders. Not the concrete floor per se. And the problem with cutting back on these things is that this won't get fixed for say the next.... 50 years or so.. if ever. Once you put it up there won't be a committee or grass roots organisation for 'slightly nicer canopies'. That's why all new things must be made to last such a mount of time and you have to do it right from the start. 

Where I'm from this is a _temporary_ canopy during construction and somehow it looks better than this permanent one, with most of the necessary utilities and all the cables and ducts nicely clustered in one place to reduce visual clutter. It really isn't rocket science.


----------



## JMBasquiat (Mar 24, 2014)

There's no way that looks better than the Boston one.


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

The Boston one is pretty basic. Platform screen gates and better seating would help. That picture that's better most certainly isn't better. But that's not saying much.


----------



## geogregor (Dec 11, 2006)

MrAronymous said:


> I was talking about the finishes and the canopies. You know, the things that actually differ from the renders. Not the concrete floor per se. And the problem with cutting back on these things is that this won't get fixed for say the next.... 50 years or so.. if ever. Once you put it up there won't be a committee or grass roots organisation for 'slightly nicer canopies'. That's why all new things must be made to last such a mount of time and you have to do it right from the start.


But to be honest esthetics of canopy is way down the list of importance when we are talking about transit systems. If it protects from rain, snow and excessive sunshine that means it is good. Most people care much more about station accessibility, service frequency etc. And rightly so.

Sure, it would be nice to have only architecturally phenomenal designs but that's unrealistic, especially in country where public transport is not particularly treasured 

At the end, I don't see what's particularly wrong with that canopy. Yes it is utilitarian but not particularly ugly. No crazy color scheme or other idiocies present as far as I can see.


----------



## tunnel owl (May 19, 2013)

It looks like the rendering shows panels under the canopy whereas in reality there are none but I can´t see cables laid wild or inaccurate, it´s ok. If your city has no problems with to much birds, especially pigeons housing in the canopy, it´s ok. Otherwise it sucks and adding panels or someting similar to avoid holes and rest-places makes sense. If the canopy lies in a cut it can be useful to have windows in it because it´s getting pretty dark under it otherwise. I would never blame using asphalt or concrete. The skip-resistance is perfect and tiles get broken very fast in a harsh winter climate. It is the best and safest surface for stations overground, underground is a different thing.


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

GISf said:


>


Boston should really invest in buying more modern looking trams


----------

